# HeyMrWaters Full Training/Diet LOG!



## HeyMrWaters (Dec 10, 2013)

Hey everybody, starting a new log to showcase my transformation that is about to happen/has already commenced (will get to that).
As the title states I will be using EliteBodyTuneup coaching services, although this is on my own and has nothing to do with the current world pharma transformation contest. This is just a log for personal record and for whoever wants to follow along and see how I make some serious progress to my physique while using EBT. I have muscle to gain and fat to lose and its time to do the damn thing !

I have been working with EBT for 4 weeks now (with zero aas assistance) to shed some un-wanted bodyfat, and have been recomping nicely(see pics below). But now is the time to throw some, as DieselJimmy would say, gods nectar into the mix. Gearz!


The plan is to now bulk/recomp for the next 3 months so I can cut hard afterwards with more lbm to work with, and produce a better overall package vs. if I was to just start a cut now.

If you would like to go check out what kind of log I will be keeping, or just read and see my progress up to date so far in much detail ? the log I have been keeping is located here: HeyMrWaters EliteBodyTuneUp Full Training/Diet LOG! - Anabolic Muscle Forums

Or here?s the TLDR; version:

height 5?7
starting weight 170.4 (11-11-13)
weight now 166.8 (12-10-13)
4 weeks of dieting to shed some bodyfat
recomping nicely
no gear so far, that starts now

Then:






Now:





Then:





Now:





Then/Now:


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Dec 10, 2013)

Then:





Now:





Then:





Now:





Today was actually day 1 of the new diet/training/supplementation program for my bulk/recomp.  I will continue to carb cycle like I have been previously, just with much higher calories precisely timed. My once weekly reward day will be the same as my other low carb days, except with 2 anything-goes meals. Im allowed to splurge, but not go too too crazy.  Overall, its a lot of the same foods as my previous meal plan, with a few key changes being made  so be on the lookout if you were already following the beforehand diet  I will get more into everything day by day.

Training will stay the same for now, but will change in the upcoming weeks. I am still adjusting to the high intense little rest between sets workouts when ready we will make some changes.  The split is MWF push legs pull, and an optional Saturday gym session. Cardio for now (again will be changing) is HIIT post workout MW and fasted LISS Thursday only(and if I lift on Saturday).


Gear wise during this bulk/recomp I will be running moderate doses of test/deca with an IML M-Sten kickstart and dbol at the back end. First pin is going in this evening.


Fasted weigh ins will be conducted on Tuesdays and Thursdays. Be on the lookout for those.

This log will be updated daily (at least 5 days a week) all the way until the end and there will be plenty of pictures and fun so come on in and enjoy the ride with me. Let's get this party started:

Even though the day is not over yet, I have all my meals prepped so Ill go ahead and do my log for the day:

12-10-13
Low carb/ No weights/ No cardio

Morning fasted weight:  166.8

*low carb day

Diet:
-omelet with portobello mushrooms(olive oil)
-protein shake with almond butter 
-chicken breast and greens (olive oil)
-chicken breast and greens (olive oil)
-tilapia and greens (olive oil)
-omelet and almond butter

*normally I take notes all day on what Im thinking or how Im feeling, since there was no lifting or cardio done today, didnt really have much to say. Just glad Im finally getting this show on the road.
That is all for now, feel free to post any questions or comments you may have - please keep in mind, that this plan from EliteBodyTuneup is catered exactly to my crazy schedule, body composition, and end goals. Although I do want everyone to learn as much as possible from this transformation, what you may need may be very different than mine. Genetically, height, size, etc nobody on this forum is the same as me - and all these points were taken into consideration when making my plan. EBT takes all the guess work out for you, and I wouldn't be doing all this with anyone else. EBT will break you down, then rebuild you, better, faster, stronger! Thanks again


----------



## sneedham (Dec 10, 2013)

Very good start bro... Let the necter commence..

This message was sent by God


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Dec 10, 2013)

ha appreciate the kind words.

Tomorrow is my new high carb day and legs! Lets see what kind of pump all these extra calories can produce.

Goodnight for now, gotta get your rest to grow. Later people

Oh and before I forget the cycle has officially begun!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Dec 11, 2013)

12-11-13 Leg day/ HIIT Cardio/ High Carb

*got 2 meals in then went hit legs

Workout:
-Leg Extensions (pre-exhaust)
-Squats (heavy weight)
-Leg Presses (heavy weight)
-Lying Leg Curls (heavy weight)
-Seated Calf Raises (slow and steady contractions)

*finished lifting in 45 min - straight from weight room into cardio room

Cardio:
-15 minutes HIIT on eliptical (30 seconds max effort, 60 seconds moderate speed, repeat)

*high carb day

Diet:
-vanilla greek yogurt, frozen mixed berries
-omelet, oatmeal
-protein shake, banana (post workout)
-chicken breast, white rice, greens (drizzled olive oil)
-chicken breast, sweet potato, greens
-omelet, blueberry greek yogurt, almond butter

Notes:
Leg workout went great, didn't have to wait on anyone to use any equipment - just bam hit it hard then on to the next one. Just a reminder, all lifts are done with minimal time between sets, no time to talk or text, just enough time for a sip of water then back at it. I will hit failure on every set of every lift - these are all out iron chomping gym sessions that will leave you hurting afterwards....pretty much why it's still taking me time to get used to them lol. 
All my low carb days or high carb days will pretty much look the same(for now), the only thing that will change is which day I go with depending on the carb cycle plan.
Spent all day shopping with the old lady......walking around for hours post workout was not fun lol. I myself and my wallet both hurt, felt like I went shopping for 3 days straight. Again, had all my meals prepped and just ate them in the car between stores.
Very excited to see what this IML M-Sten will produce while waiting on all the long esters to kick in....if anyone has any experience feel free to chime in - expecting some lean gains and strength increase. We will see!

Gym Jam of the day:
Rage Against the Machine - Guerrilla Radio - YouTube

and that's I got for ya today folks! Fasted weigh in post cardio tomorrow morning!


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Dec 12, 2013)

Update: post cardio fasted weigh in today-
165.2
This carb cycling sure does cause a lot of weight fluctuations haha -low day today then another high day tomorrow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## SwoleZilla (Dec 12, 2013)

i hate carb cycling but boy it does wonders!


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Dec 12, 2013)

SwoleZilla said:


> i hate carb cycling but boy it does wonders!



haha it's still new to me so I'm still getting a feel for it. I like it, and I agree with the wonders part 100%!


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Dec 12, 2013)

12-12-13
Fasted LISS Cardio only/fasted weigh in/low carb

Woke up, had a cup of black coffee, then went run my 2.5 mile jog.
Came home, weighed myself still fasted at 165.2

Diet:
-omelet with portobello mushrooms (olive oil)
-protein shake with almond butter
-chicken breast and greens (olive oil)
-lean steak and greens (olive oil)
-salmon and greens (olive oil)
-omelet and almond butter

BUSTED MY ASS RUNNING TODAY and not in the way you think.....tripped over a crack in the damn sidewalk and went straight to the ground hahah shook it off and got back up and finished my cardio. I think only one person saw me 

Yesterday I really focussed on keeping my core tight and squeezing the glutes at the top during squats. I had better form I believe and I could definitely tell a difference this morning since I was extra sore in those areas. 

Tomorrow is high carb and pull day. It's a lot of food compared to my previous high carb days when I was cutting but hey I like it. Pretty tasty if I may add too - greek yogurt ftw. Everything is going great so far - enjoying the process.


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Dec 13, 2013)

12-13-13 Pull day/ no Cardio/ high Carb
friday the 13th...uh oh haha

Woke up, had meals 1 and 2, then drank my black coffee on the way to the gym for pull day.

Workout:
-Reverse Grip Pulldown (moderate weight)
-Bent Over Rows (heavy weight)
-Below Knee Rack Deads (moderate weight)
-V Bar Pulldowns (heavy weight)
-Straight Bar Curls (worked the rack to failure)
-Seated Dumbbell Wrist Curls (to failure)

*pump was so incredible I couldn't even reach around to scratch my back lol it was crazy..kinda painful. I attribute that to the abundance of carbs pre workout. Great day in the gym.

Diet:
-vanilla greek yogurt, frozen mixed berries
-omelet, oatmeal
-protein shake, banana (post workout)
-chicken breast, white rice, broccoli (drizzled olive oil)
-chicken breast, sweet potato, greens
-omelet, blueberry greek yogurt, almond butter

Notes:
Really liking this diet plan from EBT. To some this may be bland, and the same foods over and over again but I love it. There are other lean protein, veggie, and carb sources I can choose from of course but the ones I'm eating are my favorites! (and cheapest). High carb days are fun though and I'm not even a carb freak at all it's just much more food compared to the lower days and makes me feel like this isn't even a diet at all.

I didn't go into much detail about the cycle in my original post so in case anyone is wondering I am running 750 test/600 deca m-sten kicker and dbol back end.

Excited for when next week rolls around and I hit the same lifts to see if I notice any increase in strength, endurance, or this good pump continues(attributing it today to the carbs though). Hoping to see some action from this methylstenbolone while waiting on the long deca and test esters to kick in.

When I prep my meals for next week I'll get some food porn going on in the log. Not much exciting about chicken and veggies but at least you will know I'm actually eating what I'm saying I am lol

Freaking headphones broke during rack deads...played some disturbed through the speaker of my iphone, only person in the gym - not sure why, but probably still would have played it to drown out the "girls just wanna have fun" music coming through the gym's sound system....guess I'll be picking up a cheap new pair in the morning!


----------



## SwoleZilla (Dec 13, 2013)

high carb day! youll see you will start to just live for these days!

oh you really changed up your cycle. thought you were going to run tren/test/winni. thats a total 360 man

def broke my headphones before. just want to murder someone when it happens


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Dec 13, 2013)

when the music stopped playing I thought I had broke my phone or something haha much rather it be a 10$ pair of headphones


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Dec 14, 2013)

12-14-13
optional lifting day/ optional cardio/ low carb

Woke up still feeling pretty tore up from yesterday's gym sesh so passed on working out today.
Did do some fasted LISS cardio this morning though..my normal 2.5 mile jog. Didn't trip and fall today lol
Also I don't think I ever mentioned that my hydration for the day is 2 gal's of water. Any less and I end up being thirsty.
Then I started my meals for the day.

Diet:
-omelet with portobello mushrooms (olive oil)
-protein shake with almond butter
-chicken breast and greens 'stir fry' (olive oil) * recipe below
-chicken breast and greens 'stir fry' (olive oil) * recipe below
-salmon and greens (olive oil)
-omelet and almond butter

Normally I use Mrs. Dash for all my seasoning needs for my meals, but today I felt like switching it up and had extra time since no gym today. Also instead of the normal 'meat with a side of veggies' I've been eating, this kind of switched it up since everything was jumbled together like a stir fry..So that brings us to....

Recipe of the day: (sort of haha)

2 cups raw broccoli
2 cups raw greens
(they both cook down to about half size so you end up with 2 cups total of cooked veggies)
16 oz. cooked chicken breast strips (thin cut)
2.5 tbs olive oil
and a little bit of ginger powder, minced garlic, red pepper flakes, and a pinch of sesame seeds.

Cook everything down and split in half to make 2 meals for a low carb day.
Fits my protein and fat macros for those meals perfectly, get my necessary veggies in, plus the seasonings I did use have 0 to little sodium and I didn't use enough to make any significant carb intake. Tasted pretty freaking good!


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Dec 14, 2013)

Here it is:




(More chicken hidden underneath of course)
Tastes Asian-y haha.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Dec 15, 2013)

Here it is! Reward day!
no lifting/ no cardio - just rest, relaxation, and recuperation so I can get back at it hard tomorrow morning!
Next fasted weigh in will be tuesday morning. Not sure what my weight will be - I'm guessing up a pound or so doesn't really matter anyways since I'm carb cycling but tuesday will mark the end of week 1. 
Will be paying attention to see if I notice any differences in my lifts this week compared to last's.

Reward day diet: (2 reward meals, the rest is same as low day)
-omelet, portobello mushrooms (olive oil)
-protein shake, almonds
-chips, salsa/ pollo asada, pinto beans, spanish rice, sliced avocado, corn tortillas (reward meal 1)
-chicken, greens (olive oil)
-chicken, greens (olive oil)
-two skinny cow ice cream sandwiches (reward meal 2)

Starting at a new gym tomorrow..I'm sure everyone else will be doing international chest day along with me lol.


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Dec 17, 2013)

Sorry for getting behind on updates! Had to take care of a few things yesterday and got caught up.

Monday: 12-16-13
Push day/high carb/ hiit cardio

Workout:
-Pec Dec (pre-exhaust)
-Flat Barbell Bench (heavy weight) 
-Incline Dumbbell Bench (moderate weight)
-Decline Barbell Bench (moderate weight) *if you noticed these first 3 lifts will be flip flopping from barbell to dumbbell each week
-Dumbbell Side Laterals (moderate weight)
-Rear Laterals on Pec Dec (steady and slow contractions)
-Seated Smith Machine Shoulder Press (heavy weight)
-2 sets of push downs then 2 sets of dumbbell kick backs *pushing movements already obliterated the tri's didn't need any further work

*straight from weight room into cardio room

Cardio:
-15 minutes HIIT on eliptical (30 seconds max effort, 60 seconds moderate speed, repeat)

*high carb day

Diet:
-vanilla greek yogurt, frozen mixed berries
-omelet, oatmeal
-protein shake, banana (post workout)
-chicken breast, white rice, greens (drizzled olive oil)
-chicken breast, sweet potato, greens
-omelet, blueberry greek yogurt, almonds

Tuesday 12-17-13
fasted weigh in/ no cardio/ low carb

*low carb day

Diet:
-omelet with portobello mushrooms (olive oil)
-protein shake with almond butter
-chicken breast and greens (olive oil) 
-lean steak and greens (olive oil) *local store had a sale on sirloins, bought 2 weeks worth lol
-salmon and greens (olive oil)
-omelet and almond butter

Weigh in today...... 167.8 So going up.
Have a much fuller look already, noticed that on monday (push day). Will get some pictures up when I can... I think my body is using the extra cals and carbs nicely,  and I look just as lean as when I started. Not any leaner, but not any fatter either so I say the weight gain is positive.....really just look extra full, and holding onto the pump much longer. I like it.

I must be looking extra juicy as of late, Mrs. Waters offered to and is prepping my meals for me this week! (she has never ever done this lol). So if she's trying to help out then I must be headed in the right direction....plus the extra support really helps this whole process mentally. 

Weights don't feel any lighter so to speak yet, but endurance and recovery between sets is up for sure. And about time ! aha. I attribute this to the M-Sten and it is well welcomed. 

Today marks the end of week 1, and I'd say it was a good one- many more good weeks to come also 

This is all I have on my mind at the moment, just wanted to hurry up and get everything up to date on the log.


----------



## Swfl (Dec 17, 2013)

HeyMrWaters, Im in for your log, I see some good improvement already. what do you do for ab work?


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Dec 17, 2013)

Swfl said:


> HeyMrWaters, Im in for your log, I see some good improvement already. what do you do for ab work?



Thanks for stopping by!

As of now very little ab work. The HIIT cardio really works my core hard and with my abs being sore the next day post cardio I say that is enough work. 
Although, on saturdays (my optional/do what I want lifting days) I usually do an assortment of planks/ab roller/ crunches/ weighted twists to end that workout.

So HIIT cardio and if I lift on any given saturday that's when my abs/core are specifically targeted.


----------



## Swfl (Dec 17, 2013)

HIIT cardio is an amazing thing. What exercise do you do for your HIIT? I like the elliptical myself.


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Dec 17, 2013)

Yes it is! and good call, I'll start including what kind of HIIT from now on - but yes so far its been all elliptical.

I enjoy getting outside and jogging, but I believe this HIIT is really helping make a difference...it's tough and I like it ha.


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Dec 17, 2013)

I said it before and I'll say it again:
Preparation is key!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Swfl (Dec 18, 2013)

I see broccoli carrots and what is that meat there? shredded chicken or tuna? I cant tell.


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Dec 18, 2013)

Swfl said:


> I see broccoli carrots and what is that meat there? shredded chicken or tuna? I cant tell.



Sweet potato not carrots! Haha 

Lean steak(sirloin), salmon, chicken, greens, broccoli mostly. White rice and sweet potato for my high carb days. 

All my other meals are omelets(twice a day pretty much), greek yogurt, fruit or shakes- which I don't need to prep.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Gibbz (Dec 18, 2013)

Brother your dedication has been paying off keep up the good work

-jwgibbons


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Dec 18, 2013)

Appreciate all the love fellas. Doing my best !


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Dec 18, 2013)

How I start off my high carb days, yumm






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Dec 18, 2013)

12-18-13 Leg day/ HIIT Cardio/ High Carb

*got 2 meals in then went hit legs

Workout:
-Leg Extensions (pre-exhaust)
-Squats (heavy weight)
-Leg Presses (heavy weight)
-Lying Leg Curls (heavy weight)
-Seated Calf Raises (slow and steady contractions)

*finished lifting in 45 min - straight from weight room into cardio room

Cardio:
-15 minutes HIIT on eliptical (30 seconds max effort, 60 seconds moderate speed, repeat)

*high carb day

Diet:
-vanilla greek yogurt, frozen mixed berries
-omelet, oatmeal
-protein shake, banana (post workout)
-chicken breast, white rice, greens (drizzled olive oil)
-chicken breast, sweet potato, broccoli 
-omelet, blueberry greek yogurt, almonds

Notes:
Started at a new gym today! Absolutely love it, liked the atmosphere so much I think it attributed to me lifting even harder haha. It's two stories and everything downstairs is really old school and hardcore gym related, and then the upstairs is for all the people doing body combat and different cardio classes like that...got a little something for everyone. What really stood out to me the most was that they had 100 pound plates. Used those suckers up on squats and leg press haha I was so excited when I saw them (never been to a gym that had these before). Oh and the girls at the front desk tossed me a free t shirt for the hell of it. Glad to call this place my new home.

Only one more meal left for the day, but I think it's so funny that all my meals taste better when Mrs. Waters prepped them. Maybe it's just because I didn't have to put in the effort to prep them, or I just suck at cooking....probably both lol...and yes I watched over her shoulder to make sure that the correct seasonings and no extra oil was used 

Still haven't shaved since before November.....looking full mountain man right about now. Feel like I've put in too much effort already just to shave it all away lol although I will see a skinny-er new face when I do decide to whack it all off.

I think I'm addicted to the post workout euphoric feeling you get after you kill it in the gym...all the stress and worries I've had on my mind as of late go completely away and just feel completely at peace...y'all know/can relate to what I'm talking about?? Hell even the crappy pop music that came up while surfing the radio sounded good and had me bobbing my head. I love the iron


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Dec 18, 2013)

Oh and the gym jam of the day!

..was youtubing it up a few days ago, and stumbled upon a david henry posing routinefrom a recent comp using this song(dude has unreal conditioning)....thought it was awesome and had to download it. 

MONSTA - Holdin' On (Skrillex & Nero Remix) - YouTube


----------



## s2h (Dec 18, 2013)

nice work MrWaters...the m-sten is a great frontload starter...strong but not over the top..some nice changes in your 4 week cut...OSL and i think a lot alike as in i like to break em down and build em up...too many guys get stuck in a rut of trying to eiter cut or bulk for long periods of time..the human body adjusts to that and that is when it slows down or stops..

will keep checking in...


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Dec 18, 2013)

s2h said:


> nice work MrWaters...the m-sten is a great frontload starter...strong but not over the top..some nice changes in your 4 week cut...OSL and i think a lot alike as in i like to break em down and build em up...too many guys get stuck in a rut of trying to eiter cut or bulk for long periods of time..the human body adjusts to that and that is when it slows down or stops..
> 
> will keep checking in...



thanks for stopping by. and I agree with the m-sten, after being 1 week in I haven't noticed anything too crazy, but since I've been using this same lifting program for roughly ~5 weeks now, I can definitely notice the enhanced recovery time between sets and extra endurance I attribute to the m-sten. I like it.


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Dec 19, 2013)

Post high carb day - post LISS cardio fasted weigh in this morning......169.0

Weight is steadily going up but not losing any leanness I believe. Will get some new progress shots up soon, perhaps after pull day on Friday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Swfl (Dec 19, 2013)

How tall are you? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Dec 19, 2013)

5'6


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Swfl (Dec 19, 2013)

Never mind I read you first post lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Dec 19, 2013)

Engh must have been a typo in the first post. Maybe with shoes on I'm 5'7 haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Swfl (Dec 19, 2013)

I figured you were just shrinking. You did loose a pound after all.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Dec 20, 2013)

KILLER pull day today. Without a doubt in my mind M-Sten is kicked in fully and I'm only running 2 caps a day, day 11 today I think and I'm starting to love this product.
Could have knocked out the entire workout in record time if I wanted to, just wanted more and more. Gear kicking in + 3k cal high carb day = amazing pump and gym session. I'll be hurting tomorrow lol

Just wanted to throw up some quick pics, full log entry this evening.

immediate post workout pic, feeling full and round and pumped to the max......and there's a sneak at the beard I was talking about earlier lol





still had a good pump even when I got home, to show you guys that I'm not getting fat on this "bulk" even though the weight is going up check out the new veins in the forearms and that almost christmas tree action in the lower back...now that wasn't there before haha not even close  (still some love handle action going on, but that's just how my body holds onto bodyfat..it will come off eventually when lean enough no worries there)




trying out some new poses....haha trying to keep it interesting instead of the same mandatories on every progress picture. need to start practice posing, especially with my future bb competiton ambitions.


----------



## Swfl (Dec 20, 2013)

Looking swole there you bearded feller.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Dec 20, 2013)

Swfl said:


> Looking swole there you bearded feller.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk



haha getting there! but thank you..the ball is definitely rolling in the correct direction


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Dec 20, 2013)

12-20-13 Pull day/ HIIT Cardio/ high Carb

Woke up, had meals 1 and 2, then drank my black coffee on the way to the gym for pull day. (thinking of getting caffeine tabs as a coffee substitute....any comments on this??)

Workout:
-Reverse Grip Pulldown (moderate weight)
-Bent Over Rows (heavy weight)
-Below Knee Rack Deads (moderate weight)
-V Bar Pulldowns (heavy weight)
-Straight Bar Curls (worked the rack to failure x 3 sets)
-Standing behind back straight bar wrist curls (to failure)

*probably the best workout I've had to date while working with EBT. Pretty freaking good.

Diet:
-vanilla greek yogurt, frozen mixed berries
-omelet, oatmeal
-protein shake, banana (post workout)
-chicken breast, white rice, greens (olive oil)
-chicken breast, sweet potato, broccoli
-banana protein powder, blueberry greek yogurt, almond butter (pre-bed meal gonna see how this concoction will taste in one big bowl lol)

Notes:
Cardio changes! Will be upping HIIT to after every workout and 20 minutes now. Also throwing in fasted LISS on my reward day (this is not necessary, I am choosing to do this because mentally I always feel bad after a reward day for "cheating" but if I go run outside that morning I will feel much better about it....I know, I'm crazy)
So my schedule will be MWF 20 min HIIT post workout/ Sun LISS (2.5-3 mile fasted jog)

And for all you food porn addicts out there I even have another picture for y'all.....kinda plain this time, but food is food. Keep in mind I actually didn't think of taking a pic till after I took a few bites, but you will still get the jist of what I'm eating as meal 5 today.


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Dec 20, 2013)

HeyMrWaters said:


> -banana protein powder, blueberry greek yogurt, almond butter (pre-bed meal gonna see how this concoction will taste in one big bowl lol)



Just an FYI, this ended up tasting amazing sort of like a pb & j with banana sandwich. Will be making this "sludge" again for sure.
Gnight everyone.


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Dec 21, 2013)

12-22-13 
Today was a normal low carb day, took the day off from lifting again(optional day) body feels damn tore up from pull day yesterday, recovery is key on my current program and I'm going to listen to my body..MAYY put in a quick session early tomorrow morning before my reward day begins- definitely doing some fasted LISS in the morning though.

Diet:
-omelet with portobello mushrooms (olive oil)
-protein shake with almond butter
-chicken breast and greens (olive oil)
-lean steak and broccoli (olive oil)
-salmon and broccoli (olive oil)
-omelet and almond butter

Next fasted weigh in on tuesday..expect more food porn tomorrow from my reward day...hopefully something interesting


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Dec 22, 2013)

The day of reckoning has come.....reward day!!! aha
12-22-13

Alright, so I got up super early this morning and did some fasted LISS cardio. 2.5 miles jog outside, 50 degree weather, felt good. 
Knocked that out then came home and had meal 1. Then I still felt like getting some more work in, and since I didn't do my optional lift day yesterday, I went ahead and did some work for about 30 minutes today as soon as the food settled in my stomach.

Workout:
Today in the gym I wanted to hit everything, and I wanted to get in and out asap- plus it was only an optional workout. What better way to do that than Tri-Sets! talk about intense too woohoo

I split everything into two different tri sets and did 3 sets of each.

Tri-set 1:
Wide grip Lat pull downs to failure
Push ups to failure
Bodyweight squats while holding out away from body a 45 pound plate to failure

take 45 secs to a minute breather then jump onto tri-set 2

Tri-set 2:
Upright rows to failure
Overhead tricep extensions to failure
Straight bar bicep curls to failure

Then went back to tri-set 1 and repeated the entire process 3 times. Was a sweaty mess afterwards!

Now to the good part, 
Diet:






-omelet with portobello mushrooms (olive oil)
-Divine Nutrition protein shake  with almond butter (post workout)
-fried catfish dinner with chicken and sausage gumbo*pic above-reward meal 1
-chicken breast and greens (olive oil)
-salmon and broccoli (olive oil)
-small box of assorted chocolates *hey tis the season right-reward meal 2

ahh what can I say about today, felt good running in the cool weather (yeah 50 is cool lol) sweet workout that was probably another cardio session with all the nonstop sets I did, VERY satisfying lunch with the people I enjoy the most in my life, and now I get to take it easy for the rest of the night. Happy holidays y'all.


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Dec 23, 2013)

Wow the jump from 15 minutes HIIT to 20 minutes HIIT post workout is a hyuugggeee difference lol was not expecting that at all. 
Feeling good and accomplished now but wooooh that was as intense as everything else EBT has me doing haha - can't wait until I do it again on Wednesday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Dec 23, 2013)

Monday: 12-23-13
Push day/high carb/ hiit cardio

Workout:
-Pec Dec (pre-exhaust)
-Flat Barbell Bench (heavy weight) 
-Incline Dumbbell Bench (moderate weight)*if you noticed these first 2 lifts will be flip flopping from barbell to dumbbell each week
-Decline Dumbbell Bench (moderate weight)
-Dumbbell Side Laterals (moderate weight)
-Rear Laterals on Pec Dec (steady and slow contractions)
-Seated Smith Machine Shoulder Press (heavy weight)
-4 sets of v bar push downs *pushing movements already obliterated the tri's didn't need any further work

*straight from weight room into cardio room

Cardio:
-TWENTY minutes HIIT on eliptical (30 seconds max effort, 60 seconds moderate speed, repeat) *wow what a big change that extra 5 minutes made

*high carb day

Diet:
-vanilla greek yogurt, frozen mixed berries
-omelet, oatmeal
-protein shake, banana (post workout)
-chicken breast, white rice, greens (drizzled olive oil)
-chicken breast, sweet potato, greens
-banana protein, blueberry greek yogurt, almond butter (officially calling this HMW Sludge lol)

Notes:
Got my first compliment on my physique at the new gym today! (from a female) haha feels good when other people take notice to your effort and hard work.
Diet going smooth, have one more day prepped then it's off to the grocery store again....we'll see if the Mrs. is feeling generous enough to cook for me again.....(she better got her ass a Michael Kors purse for Christmas lol)
Tomorrow marks the end of week 2 and also another fasted weigh in. Predicting the scale to be even higher while staying just as lean yay. It's gonna be so cool when I'm weighing more than my way back before I started dieting(fat) weight but now remarkably more lean.
Loved that Divine protein so much I ordered 3 tubs of isolate. That is what I'll be switching over to for the remainder of this log, and I suggest you get some too - especially with the buy 2 get 1 free promo going on right now. Click the link in my signature, and feel free to PM me about Divine and I'll steer you in the right direction 

Gym Jam of the day:
IN THIS MOMENT - Adrenalize (LYRIC VIDEO) - YouTube
badass song I just heard for the first time and raged in the gym too.

All I got for now, wanted to hurry up and get this posted tonight.


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Dec 24, 2013)

12-24-13 fasted weigh in.......................








boom baby! scale goes up - fat doesn't


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Dec 24, 2013)

Tuesday 12-24-13
fasted weigh in/ no cardio/ low carb

*as you saw above weight is 172.2
*low carb day

Diet:
-omelet with portobello mushrooms (olive oil)
-protein shake with almond butter
-chicken breast and greens (olive oil) 
-chicken breast and greens (olive oil)
-salmon and greens (olive oil)
-protein shake and almond butter

One of those boring days where I didn't have to do much but stick with my diet. Easy peasy, prepped all my meals today also....threw in some extra veggies to help with some hunger cravings I've been having on my low carb days (high carb is a lot of food haha).

Just some thoughts going through my head...I've never really had a solid meal plan regimen going until I got with EliteBodyTuneup and I believe I am responding to it amazingly. Yeah I'm putting in the work and staying dedicated, but in all reality I'm just doing what EBT is telling me to do. They deserve a lot of the credit and I wouldn't want to be working with anyone else. I know it's not the "cool" answer everyone wants to hear but the results really are from diet diet diet. I weigh more now than I did in my "fat" stage 6+ weeks ago and now at a lower body fat..loving it.

Today marked the end of week 2 on my cycle. 2 More weeks left of the M-Sten.

Legs and HIIT with a high carb day early tomorrow morning before we get Christmas going as a family. Not cheating for lunch or anything like that even though we are meeting up some family for dinner. No big deal at all - not gonna be a feast like Thanksgiving was and they understand lol.






Hope everyone has a wonderful Christmas/ relaxing time with your families..I'll probably check back in on the boards late that evening or on thursday.
Happy Holidays everyone.


----------



## Swfl (Dec 24, 2013)

Sounds good Bro! MERRY CHRISTMAS.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Dec 25, 2013)

12-25-13 Leg day/ HIIT Cardio/ High Carb
MERRY CHRISTMAS

*got up super early(since it's Christmas and all that), had 2 meals, then went hit legs 

Workout:
-Leg Extensions (pre-exhaust)
-Squats (heavy weight)
-Leg Presses (heavy weight)
-Lying Leg Curls (heavy weight)
-Standing Calf Raises (slow and steady contractions)

*finished lifting in 45 min - straight from weight room into cardio room

Cardio:
-20 minutes HIIT on eliptical (30 seconds max effort, 60 seconds moderate speed, repeat) 
*a little better than monday....but still those extra 5 minutes are intense haha sweating buckshots all over the cardio room

*high carb day

Diet:
-vanilla greek yogurt, frozen mixed berries
-omelet, oatmeal
-protein shake, banana (post workout)
-chicken breast, white rice, greens (drizzled olive oil)
-lean steak, mashed sweet potato, variety of greens *Christmas dinner, will explain below
-HMW Sludge

Notes:
Gym today..man it was nice having the whole place to myself. Usually this early there are a few people but with it being a holiday and all that it was just me myself and I.
For my heavy weight sets of squats I normally put 315 on the bar and hit failure on 10-12 reps. Well today I just looked in the mirror behind the rack and had this strange urge of alpha that told me its December 25 - Christmas - you're the only crazy mofo in here - how about you lift some heavy ass weight. Threw on another quarter on each side, did the classic powerlifter head slap move then raged out and got 8 reps before failure. Yes! Probably the coolest thing so far this cycle to happen - only 15 days in. 
Edit: what the hell is in this M-Sten??!? lol loving it. Highly suggest it or any other product from IML that has methylstenbolone in it. 

Now onto Christmas dinner you food porn addicts.....




to all you out there thinking "omg waters no you cheated your diet you can't eat that" NOPE what you're looking at is a delicious dinner I made that is macronutrient friendly.
Let me explain how said dinner was 100% acceptable:
-very lean beef tenderloin, raw broccoli salad with walden farms dressing, asparagus with lemon rinds, green beans with a pinch of sea salt, baby portobellos cooked down until brown, and last but not least - mashed sweet potatoes with stevia. I think you can still see the steam coming off the plate!  yes, my normal veggie portion for this meal is 1 cup, but EBT will not be mad at me over extra veggies as I'm allowed to eat as many as I want between meals to satisfy any hunger cravings. For being a healthy meal I think it looks pretty damn good.....tasted amazing too, the whole family had some haha.

Hope everyone got to enjoy some time today with the people they love, currently watching mickey mouse and playing with my daughter in her new "play-house." Before you know it we'll be playing tea party jeeez time goes by fast...........take care everyone.

Also, in case y'all didn't see I'm repping for Divine Nutrition now, feel free to PM me with any kind of questions or concerns - I'll be glad to help! ..and if placing an order, please use my personal link in my sig so Divine will know I'm the one that sent you their way - Thanks!


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Dec 26, 2013)

12-26-13
fasted weigh in/no cardio/low carb

weighed in this morning at.....172.8! Still steadily climbing.... .6 pounds could just be a normal fluctuation, especially for a 2 day difference. But 5 days from now on my next weigh in is where we will take note of real changes..where will I be come my next weigh in on tuesday, just gotta wait and see!

Diet:
-omelet with portobello mushrooms (olive oil)
-protein shake with almond butter
-lean steak and broccoli (olive oil)
-lean steak and broccoli (olive oil)
-salmon and greens (olive oil)
-omelet and almond butter

Not much to comment on today, high carb 20 min hiit and pull day tomorrow.

Did santa surprise any of y'all with gifts?? I got typical meathead stuff......new rice cooker and a new vegetable steamer lol. Most people would think these were lame gifts BUT I WAS FREAKING PUMPED. As you can see by my log they will get lots and lots of use! haha very surprised and very happy


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Dec 28, 2013)

12-27-13 Pull day/ HIIT Cardio/ high Carb

Woke up, had meals 1 and 2, then drank my black coffee on the way to the gym for pull day.

Workout:
-Reverse Grip Pulldown (moderate weight)
-Bent Over Rows (heavy weight)
-Below Knee Rack Deads (moderate weight)
-V Bar Pulldowns (heavy weight)
-Incline bench dumbbell curls *bi's were burnt did some slow reps and held the squeeze till I couldn't move the dumbbell up anymore to contract the muscle
-Standing behind back straight bar wrist curls (to failure)

*Decent workout - didn't have that much energy..could've been from a variety of things but I'm going to assume it was from lack of sleep the night before

Diet:
-vanilla greek yogurt, frozen mixed berries
-omelet, oatmeal
-protein shake, banana (post workout)
-chicken breast, white rice, greens (olive oil)
-chicken breast, sweet potato, green beans (told you I was gonna eat some Street aha)
-HMW Sludge (2 scoop protein, greek yogurt, almond butter mixed together)

12-28-13 
Normal low carb day, took the day off from lifting again(optional day) body has been feeling like it needs the extra rest on saturday mornings after a long week of getting it, will be doing my optional lifting day along with some  fasted LISS cardio on Sunday morning(probably permanently on Sundays from here on out).

Diet:
-omelet with portobello mushrooms (olive oil)
-protein shake with almond butter
-chicken breast and green beans (olive oil)
-lean steak and broccoli (olive oil)
-salmon and greens (olive oil)
-omelet and almond butter

Next fasted weigh in on tuesday, reward day tomorrow!

Gym Jam from friday's pull workout (more angry music for you hightestfuel lol):
Seether - Out of My Way - Lyric Video HD - YouTube

Notes:
Mid-section isn't any leaner, but seeing new veins in uhh odd places lol. Kinda freaky but I like it...for example I have one on my neck like behind my ear that was never there before...below my belly but above my legs to the side there's a little veinage action that's new to me, and lastly when I was working my forearms during wrist curls I could faintly see some popping up on the brachi muscle- now that was cool haha. 

Raptor suggested I bring out my sensitive side in the log (what a pud  ) so I'll go into some of my feelings a little deeper than my typical notes.
-The diet is easy. The 2 gallons of water a day is easy. The sometimes carb and sodium depletion is easy. Following orders and doing what EliteBodyTuneup tells me to do is easy. Everything I've named so far in my opinion are all physical things that don't take much skill or heart to do. Staying mentally strong is where it is just starting to wear me down a bit.  No I'm not breaking down and cheating and eating cake at 2 in the morning, I've just been having to remind myself lately to enjoy the process. If you worry too much about the end result you will be consumed by it and it will ironically make this whole ride miserable when it should be the exact opposite of that! Everyday you should be patting yourself on your back that you accomplished your goal for the day..won another battle..did your best, not that you're still 100 days away from where you want to be. Your mentality plays a big role in the scheme of things whether you like it or not. I guess what I am saying is, don't get so caught up in the end result of a goal that you forget that you're doing something you love..that should be your key to happiness. When this transformation is over what will I want to look back on? The fact that I made myself miserable for 20+ weeks everyday wishing it was over with, or that every night when I put my head on my pillow I went to sleep happy because I know I did my damn best that day striving to achieve the things I love. 
Stay mentally strong and positive. Life is a process. Don't forget that. Love every day, love every experience.  Do not wait for the end to enjoy what you have done.


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Dec 29, 2013)

12-29-13
Sunday again already? Wow the weeks are going faster and faster..oh well - low carb with two reward meals!

Got up this morning and did my fasted LISS cardio - 2.5 miles jog outside. 
Knocked that out then came home and had meal 1 with some black coffee.
Used today as my optional lifting day. I really liked the "in and out quick" style of my last week's optional lift day so I went with the tri-sets again and just did different exercises.

Workout:
*I split everything into two different tri sets and did 3 sets of each.
*every lift was moderate weight and to failure

Tri-set 1:
Neutral grip machine row
Bodyweight push ups *push day is still tomorrow so this is the only chest work I see myself doing on any given Sunday
Hack squats machine

take 45 secs to a minute breather then jump onto tri-set 2

Tri-set 2:
Rope face pulls 
Rope pressdowns 
Rope hammer curls 
*these were fun because I just kept the rope on the entire time and only adjusted the cable height

Then went back to tri-set 1 and repeated the entire process for a total of 3 times. Just as intense and hard as last Sunday's, these workouts are pretty fun haha I like jumping around quick and picking and choosing whatever machine or lift I want to do.

Diet:
yummmm




..and that was a solid slab of salmon, just the asparagus's were huge and made everything else look small lol

-omelet with portobello mushrooms (olive oil)
-protein shake with almond butter (post workout)
-grilled salmon and asparagus salad with a house-made honey-italian dressing *pic above-reward meal 1
-lean beef and greens (olive oil)
-lean beef and broccoli (olive oil)
-Cauliflower pizza! *I'll explain below lol-reward meal 2

Okay so I know you're thinking, cauliflower pizza? what the heck is that? Basically it's a normal pizza except you make the crust out of cauliflower instead of pizza dough. This drastically reduces the calories and carbs and makes the pizza much more micronutrient rich from the veggies..and I think it tastes pretty good haha.
I added spinach to them all and made one with ham, one with chicken, and one with turkey crumbles. The 4th slice went to the Mrs lol.














and if you care to try it out yourself, here is where I got the recipe from:
Cauliflower Pizza Recipe (Low Carb/High Protein) - YouTube


----------



## Gibbz (Dec 29, 2013)

GOD THAT LOOKS GOOD!!!

-jwgibbons


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Dec 29, 2013)

jwgibbons said:


> GOD THAT LOOKS GOOD!!!
> 
> -jwgibbons



aw man it wassssss


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Dec 30, 2013)

Monday: 12-30-13
Push day/high carb/ hiit cardio

Workout:
-Pec Dec (pre-exhaust)
-Flat Incline Bench (heavy weight) 
-Flat Dumbbell Bench (moderate weight)
-Decline Cable Cross-overs (moderate weight)
-Dumbbell Side Laterals (moderate weight)
-Rear Laterals on Pec Dec (steady and slow contractions)
-Seated Smith Machine Shoulder Press (heavy weight)
-3 sets of v bar push downs *pushing movements already obliterated the tri's didn't need any further work

*straight from weight room into cardio room

Cardio:
-20 minutes HIIT on eliptical (30 seconds max effort, 60 seconds moderate speed, repeat) *adjusting a little better to the 20 instead of 15, I feel like I sweat the most those last 5 minutes lol

*high carb day

Diet:
-vanilla greek yogurt, frozen banana *ran out of mixed berries, any fruit will work just fine
-omelet, oatmeal
-protein shake, banana (post workout)
-chicken breast, white rice, broccoli (drizzled olive oil)
-chicken breast, sweet potato, green beans
-omelet, blueberry greek yogurt, almond butter *no HMW sludge today, going through my protein reserves too fast lol

Very good workout today. Had to run some errands so made it to the gym later than usual, but still before the ridiculous lunch crowd.

Tomorrow marks the end of week 3, plus another fasted weigh in. Only about 10 days left on the m-sten  good stuff!


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Dec 31, 2013)

Fasted weigh in, 172.8. That's no change from last thursday. Maybe I didn't go dirty enough on my reward day  haha no I'm kidding, plus I did bump up the cardio so all is good. Will contact EBT about my weigh in and move forward from here.

Also, forgot to put up this post workout gym swelfie from yesterday!
..My triceps have a lot of coming up to do, feel like they are lagging right now compared to other bodyparts. On the other hand my delts are looking more full and round than ever before. Always room for improvement !


----------



## Swfl (Dec 31, 2013)

HeyMrWaters said:


> Fasted weigh in, 172.8. That's no change from last thursday. Maybe I didn't go dirty enough on my reward day  haha no I'm kidding, plus I did bump up the cardio so all is good. Will contact EBT about my weigh in and move forward from here.
> 
> Also, forgot to put up this post workout gym swelfie from yesterday!
> ..My triceps have a lot of coming up to do, feel like they are lagging right now compared to other bodyparts. On the other hand my delts are looking more full and round than ever before. Always room for improvement !



Looking good ! Keep the faith you know you're on the right path. Are you going for recomp? And have you checked your bf% recently?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Dec 31, 2013)

Swfl said:


> Looking good ! Keep the faith you know you're on the right path. Are you going for recomp? And have you checked your bf% recently?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk



Right now we're going for leanbulk/recomp. Pack on as much lbm as possible without adding any/possibly losing fat. High cals, but all clean food - working out nicely. I am now steadily weighing more than I did from the beginning but noticeably leaner.

and no, I haven't used anything to measure bodyfat aha. I've been going by the mirror this whole time, along with pictures(eyes can sometime be deceiving but pictures don't lie).


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Dec 31, 2013)

Swfl said:


> Looking good ! Keep the faith you know you're on the right path. Are you going for recomp? And have you checked your bf% recently?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk



speak of the devil, EBT now wants me taking bf measures lol good call buddy


----------



## Swfl (Dec 31, 2013)

When your weight isn't changing then bf measurements are the only way to gauge changes. If you need a decent calc let me know


----------



## Swfl (Dec 31, 2013)

Here is a link to them just in case.? Topic: Sticky-Body Fat Calculator


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Dec 31, 2013)

Thank you, I'll check it out!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Dec 31, 2013)

Tuesday 12-31-13

*as you saw above weight is 172.8
*low carb day

Diet:
-omelet with portobello mushrooms (olive oil)
-protein shake with almond butter
-chicken breast and broccoli (olive oil) 
-chicken breast and green beans (olive oil)
-salmon and greens (olive oil)
-protein shake with almond butter

Got a pep talk from EBT- without going into too much detail, I'm going to switch some things up, relieve the not needed "diet" mentality that was wearing me down a little(hell we're bulking people - no need to stress out over eating an orange because I was hungry between meals lol) 
Let's get that bodyweight up before all the REAL dieting that will follow when I cut. Sounds like a perfect plan!

One of my favorite bodybuilding youtube videos, starts off with a New Years Eve related quote too coincidentally.
I can't stop BODYBUILDING - YouTube

Happy new years everyone, who's ready to do the damn thing in 2014? I know I am..Let's get it


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Jan 1, 2014)

Kicking off 2014 the best way I know possible..
with some legs high carbs and hiit cardio!!

1-1-14

*as always, got up early had meals 1 and 2 then went kill it in the gym. 

Workout:
-Leg Extensions (pre-exhaust)
-Squats (heavy weight)
-Leg Presses (heavy weight)
-Lying Leg Curls (heavy weight)
-Standing Calf Raises (slow and steady contractions)

*straight from weight room into cardio room

Cardio:
-20 minutes HIIT on eliptical (30 seconds max effort, 60 seconds moderate speed, repeat) 
*talk about sweat......will get into that in my notes for the day lol

*high carb day

Diet:
-vanilla greek yogurt, banana
-omelet(mostly whites), red potatoes(cooked in olive oil)
-protein shake, orange (post workout)
-chicken breast, pasta, broccoli with italian tomato sauce
-chicken breast, brown rice, broccoli with creamy mushroom sauce
-HMW Sludge (2 scoops protein, greek yogurt, almond butter)

Notes:
Today has been amazing. I don't know if it's the relief of stress and better mentality I have now, a dopamine release from the constant tasty food I indulged in today, if that pep talk from EBT really got my ass in gear, or hell just because its January 1st and this is the year of HEYMRWATERS. Perhaps that 750mg of test/week is kicking in too. How about all of the above!

My tip of the day to all y'all.......freeze your rice! Yes cook a pound, 2 pounds, whatever you will need to consume for lets say 2 weeks. Prep your meals for the upcoming week, and if portion sizes aren't going to change the following week, baggy it up/tupp it up/whatever and put it in the freezer. I have this weeks brown rice in my fridge (with sauce veggies protein etc) and next weeks is already portioned out in the freezer. It keeps extremely well, throw it in the microwave when you're ready and it's as good as if it was fresh..can't tell a difference at all. Not a game changer, but a helpful tip - and also an insight into my "Preparation is Key" beliefs. 

HIIT cardio while wearing a hoodie....wow. lol and I thought I was sweating in my shorts and t-shirt, throw on some sweats and a jacket like I did today and it's a whole new world. haha my "dri-fit" undershirt was no match. Also had to take my glasses off periodically during the normal speed periods and wipe off the sweat that was blocking my vision. Breathing wasn't difficult but damn haha it was hot.

My macros for the day. Don't expect me to post this on a normal basis, not because I don't want to help you guys out(cmon I do my best to show each and every one of y'all love) - but because EVERYONE is different, and what works for me is not necessarily what's going to work for you! You may be worse off eating the same diet as me! You either need to learn YOUR body, or take my approach and hire a coach that will literally study and learn you(schedule, height, size, genetics, body comp, end goals, etc) for you and make this whole process so much easier.....I highly suggest EliteBodyTuneup for the obvious reasons you guys see every single day. I love working with them. EBT will break you down, then rebuild you, better, faster, stronger! 






Okay so a few new meals, but only one food porn for the day  also my favorite meal today also.....eggs n taters are good!!!!!!!!


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Jan 2, 2014)

1-2-14
no cardio/low carb

Diet:
-omelet with portobello mushrooms (olive oil)
-protein shake with almond butter
-chicken and broccoli (olive oil)
-salmon and broccoli (olive oil)
-salmon and greens (olive oil)
-protein shake with almond butter

notes.....
O M G. Didn't plan on posting in my log today since it's just another normal low carb day y'all are probably tired of seeing lol, but after trying out my new tubs of Divine Nutrition protein.....wow. They didn't just hit a home-run with the vanilla peanut butter flavor, they hit a grand slam!! I honestly cannot see myself going back to any other protein powder after trying this out. This isn't a sales pitch, this is real life people and I am truly astounded at how amazing this protein is. Most proteins I can only add maybe 6oz of water and any above that it starts to taste "watered down." This is where this product shines and shows it's true quality, I kept adding more water and sipping along the way out my shaker cup and it kept getting better and better and better all the way to 18oz! It never lost its taste no matter how much I added and that my folks is quality. I am confident to say that this is THE BEST and can/will compete with ANY top protein product on the market.

.....will be maxing out my lifts soon, and switching my weigh ins to only once a week and on tuesdays. Let the gains begin.


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Jan 3, 2014)

1-3-14 Pull day/ HIIT Cardio/ high Carb

Woke up, had meals 1 and 2, then drank my black coffee on the way to the gym to max out my lifts to see where I'm at, and for pull day!

Diet:
-blueberry greek yogurt, frozen banana
-omelet(mostly whites), red potatoes (cooked in olive oil)
-chocolate dulce de leche DIVINE protein shake, orange (post workout)
-chicken breast, pasta, broccoli, italian tomato sauce
-chicken breast, brown rice, broccoli, creamy mushroom sauce
-HMW Sludge (vanilla peanut butter DIVINE protein, vanilla greek yogurt, almond butter mixed together) 

So sitting at 5'6 172.8(per my last official weigh in - next will be on tuesday again)
Max'd out my big 3 lifts (bench squat deadlift) 1 rep then rack it and keep adding weight till failure.
Didn't take long at all so I was still able to get my pull workout in afterwards (minus the deads of course). and then 20 minutes of HIIT.

I ended up getting:
Bench- 335 for 1
Squat- 415 for 1
Deadlift- 405 for 1 (possibly had some grip issues here, or form was just holding me back- couldnt get anything heavier off the ground..lockout wasn't bad at this number though)

Given my height weight physique etc, I was happy with these numbers(any comments are welcome). There was lots of head slapping and adrenalin pumping but I got em all up on my own (only attempted any of this because I had a reliable spotter)

Pull Workout:
-Reverse Grip Pulldown (moderate weight)
-Bent Over Rows (heavy weight)
-V Bar Pulldowns (heavy weight)
-Across the body Hammer Curls (felt a good squeeze in my bicep peak! will be doing these more often)
-Standing behind back straight bar wrist curls (worked the rack to failure)

Easy to say, I will not be doing an optional lifting day this weekend lol no way I am done till monday..but will still do some cardio sunday morning before my reward day - who's in the mood for chinese?? haha

M-Sten has definitely helped get this show on the road, only 6 days left and then it's just test/deca for a while...I think it will be cool to max out again let's say 10 weeks from now and see what kind of numbers I can put up after all this hard work.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jan 3, 2014)

HeyMrWaters said:


> 1-3-14 Pull day/ HIIT Cardio/ high Carb
> 
> Woke up, had meals 1 and 2, then drank my black coffee on the way to the gym to max out my lifts to see where I'm at, and for pull day!
> 
> ...



Excellent lifts brother, keep up the great work. Your doing amazing things. 

Powered by EliteBodyTuneup.com using tapatalk.


----------



## Swfl (Jan 3, 2014)

HeyMrWaters said:


> 1-3-14 Pull day/ HIIT Cardio/ high Carb
> 
> Woke up, had meals 1 and 2, then drank my black coffee on the way to the gym to max out my lifts to see where I'm at, and for pull day!
> 
> ...



Badass. Man you make me wNna get bavk on the gear... tuesday is my dr's appt. Once I get the script. BLASTOFF!!! if I don't -BLASTOFF ANYWAY!!! Betcha can't guess who's gears I'll be using.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jan 3, 2014)

Swfl said:


> Badass. Man you make me wNna get bavk on the gear... tuesday is my dr's appt. Once I get the script. BLASTOFF!!! if I don't -BLASTOFF ANYWAY!!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk



I can't wait till you blast back off, your no fun when your not on anything...  :-(

Powered by EliteBodyTuneup.com using tapatalk.


----------



## Swfl (Jan 3, 2014)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> I can't wait till you blast back off, your no fun when your not on anything...  :-(
> 
> Powered by EliteBodyTuneup.com using tapatalk.



Its true I suck and am completly boring when not on drugs... cant wait to release the beast!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Jan 3, 2014)

Swfl said:


> Badass. Man you make me wNna get bavk on the gear... tuesday is my dr's appt. Once I get the script. BLASTOFF!!! if I don't -BLASTOFF ANYWAY!!! Betcha can't guess who's gears I'll be using.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk



aha I have a hunch


----------



## Swfl (Jan 3, 2014)

While on blast I feel like I could throw that shuttle into orbit one handed like a paper airplane

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Jan 4, 2014)

Woot new shirt ! Liked the M-Sten so much I gotta represent haha.




Nothing exciting going on today - low carb, will update the log this evening.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jan 4, 2014)

HeyMrWaters said:


> Woot new shirt ! Liked the M-Sten so much I gotta represent haha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay now I'm jealous. No shirt for me. :-(

Powered by EliteBodyTuneup.com using tapatalk.


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Jan 4, 2014)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Okay now I'm jealous. No shirt for me. :-(
> 
> Powered by EliteBodyTuneup.com using tapatalk.



you should feel how soft it is


----------



## Swfl (Jan 4, 2014)

HeyMrWaters said:


> you should feel how soft it is



Viagra and more gears will get it hard again. Keep the faith brother you will bounce right back.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jan 4, 2014)

Swfl said:


> Viagra and more gears will get it hard again. Keep the faith brother you will bounce right back.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk



Okay that had me Rollin. Lmao 

Powered by EliteBodyTuneup.com using tapatalk.


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Jan 4, 2014)

1-4-14
Normal low carb day, took the day off from lifting due to my entire body hurting from yesterday haha really beat myself up but well well worth it. Going to do some fasted LISS first thing in the AM then have myself a nice little reward day. Took care of the chinese craving today with a little creativity but that local buffet is still calling my name I think. We'll see what's up tomorrow.

Diet:
-Chicken, eggs, and veggie stir fry (splash of low sodium soy sauce) *pic below
-Divine protein shake and almond butter
-chicken breast and broccoli (olive oil)
-chicken breast and broccoli (olive oil)
-salmon and greens (olive oil)
-Divine protein shake and almond butter






Next fasted weigh in on tuesday, reward day tomorrow!


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Jan 5, 2014)

1-5-14 low carb with 2 reward meals

Got up this morning and did my fasted LISS cardio - actually jogged 3 miles today! 
Knocked that out then came home and actually started my reward day with meal one lol

My full pull workout plus maxing out on friday pretty much made up my mind for me that I wasn't going to do any optional lifting this weekend haha. Ready to hit it hard again on monday though!

Diet:
-steak, eggs(mostly whites), 'taters *reward meal 1
-unsweet tea, 2pc fried chicken, sweet potatoes, apple cobbler *reward meal 2
-chicken and broccoli (olive oil)
-chicken and broccoli (olive oil)
-salmon and greens (olive oil)
-Divine protein shake with almond butter (before bed)

If y'all haven't noticed I am a breakfast food fiend haha. 





Monday is high carb push day, tuesday is fasted weigh in and low carb. Time to Grow!!!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jan 7, 2014)

Weigh in today! 

Powered by EliteBodyTuneup.com using tapatalk.


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Jan 7, 2014)

Monday: 1-6-14
Push day/high carb/ hiit cardio

Workout:
-Pec Dec (pre-exhaust)
-Flat Barbell Bench (heavy weight) 
-Incline Dumbbell Bench (moderate weight)
-Decline Cable Cross-overs (moderate weight)
-Dumbbell Side Laterals (moderate weight)
-Rear Laterals on Pec Dec (steady and slow contractions)
-Seated Smith Machine Shoulder Press (heavy weight)
-3 sets of v bar press downs *full ROM

*straight from weight room into cardio room

Cardio:
-20 minutes HIIT on eliptical (30 seconds max effort, 60 seconds moderate speed, repeat)

*high carb day

Diet:
-vanilla greek yogurt, frozen banana 
-omelet(mostly whites), oatmeal
-Divine protein shake, banana (post workout)
-chicken breast, peppers, white rice, broccoli (drizzled olive oil)
-omelet(all whites), brown rice, broccoli, hot sauce
-HMW sludge

Thought I had today's meals prepped...nope lol had to work with what I had, almost ate eggs for 3 meals. Stayed up last night prepping so I'm good to go for the upcoming week.

Tuesday marks the end of week 4, plus another fasted weigh in. Almost done with my oral kicker.

(about to go weigh myself now)


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Jan 7, 2014)

Fasted weigh in..... 175.6!
Slightly under 3 pound gain from last weeks plateau. That's what I'm talking about. Trying to gain little by little each week for some substantial gains by the end of this thing. Time to GROW.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jan 7, 2014)

Woot great work. 

Powered by EliteBodyTuneup.com using tapatalk.


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Jan 7, 2014)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Woot great work.
> 
> Powered by EliteBodyTuneup.com using tapatalk.



and much much more greatness still to come  thank you.

Tuesday 1-7-14

*as you saw above weight is 175.6
*low carb day

Diet:
-omelet(mostly whites) with portobello mushrooms (olive oil)
-Divine protein shake with almond butter
-chicken breast and broccoli (olive oil) 
-chicken breast and broccoli (olive oil)
-salmon and broccoli (olive oil)
-omelet(whites) with almond butter

Finished prepping all my meals for the week last night, should be good - added in a few variations for my high carb days..which happens to be tomorrow along with legs and HIIT!

But you'll have to wait and see what I have in store, except for this sneak peak of my pepper chicken:





Some new progress/comparison shots should be up soon also...just gotta prepare my camera lady (she hates taking my pictures) lol


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Jan 8, 2014)

1-8-14

*normally supposed to have 2 meals before lifting, but got up too late and only had time for 1 so I just adjusted as needed 

Workout:
-Leg Extensions (pre-exhaust)
-Squats (heavy weight)
-Leg Presses (heavy weight)
-Lying Leg Curls (heavy weight)
-Standing Calf Raises (slow and steady contractions)

*straight from weight room into cardio room

Cardio:
-20 minutes HIIT on eliptical (30 seconds max effort, 60 seconds moderate speed, repeat) 

*high carb day

Diet:
-greek yogurt, banana
-Divine protein shake, banana (post workout)
-ground chicken, white rice, broccoli with tomato sauce
-pepper chicken, brown rice, broccoli with creamy mushroom sauce
-plain turkey burger on wheat with plain arugula salad *this will not be a normal occurrence, carbs should be kept to RPP(rice, potatoes,pasta)
-HMW Sludge (2 scoops Divine protein, greek yogurt, almond butter)

Notes:
Felt strong today! and lifted strong too! I'm thinking maxing out might have gave me a little confidence boost, because the heavy weights felt lighter today.
Today was also my last workout on the M-Sten, tomorrow will be the last dose, then it should be about time for the other gears to start kicking in.
Decided I am going to throw anadrol in the back-end instead of the planned dbol..just a personal decision.
Getting compliments on looking "big" and "filling out." Pretty good hearing that taking into consideration I'm wearing sleeves or a jacket at all times due to this cold weather lol.
Lifting regimen will be going through a big change very soon! So excited about that - I'm ready to put on more mass than I ever have before with a completely personalized EBT program! Although you guys will be able to see what lifts I'm doing - I won't be going into any further detail than that.. 
Diet will be getting a few tweaks here and there also, gotta keep on eating to keep on growing. Let's get it!


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Jan 9, 2014)

1-9-14
no cardio/low carb

Diet:
-omelet(mostly whites) with portobello mushrooms (olive oil)
-Divine protein shake with almond butter
-chicken and broccoli (olive oil)
-chicken and broccoli (olive oil)
-salmon and greens (olive oil)
-omelet(all whites) and walnuts

here's a new segment of the log that I'll be adding in periodically...

Anabolic Recap:
-we are in the beginning of week 5 now
-m-sten kickstart is over with(freaking loved this compound and I attribute most of the gains made during these first 4 weeks of the cycle to it - will be using again)
-currently running 750mg test/week and 600mg deca/week - nothing else
-will be throwing in anadrol starting week 10 until the end of phase 1
-phase 2 starts week 14 and is when I start my cut, but I will get more into that as it gets closer

Should be able to get some good comparison shots in tomorrow after my pull workout - going to timestamp it and hit the same poses as from the verryyyyy beginning of this journey to show how much has changed. Will be interesting 

but for now here are some selfies from last night after getting out the shower no pump cold and bloated from a day full of carbs lol


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 9, 2014)

Brother I can visibly see the progress you've made. Keep it up

-jwgibbons


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Jan 9, 2014)

jwgibbons said:


> Brother I can visibly see the progress you've made. Keep it up
> 
> -jwgibbons



thanks brother! the best has yet to come!


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 9, 2014)

I believe it.... keep it up

-jwgibbons


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Jan 10, 2014)

1-10-14 Pull day/ HIIT Cardio/ high Carb

Woke up, had meals 1 and 2, then drank my black coffee on the way to the gym for pull day !

Pull Workout:
-Reverse Grip Pulldown (moderate weight)
-Bent Over Rows (heavy weight)
-Deadlifts (moderate weight)
-V Bar Pulldowns (heavy weight)
-Across the body Hammer Curls
-Seated dumbbell Wrist Curls *veins were really poppin' haha

Diet:
-greek yogurt, frozen banana
-omelet(mostly whites), red potatoes (cooked in olive oil)
-chocolate dulce de leche Divine protein shake, apple (post workout)
-ground chicken, white rice, broccoli, italian tomato sauce
-banana (extra hungry today, ate this as between meals snack)
-pepper chicken, brown rice, broccoli, creamy mushroom sauce
-HMW Sludge (vanilla peanut butter Divine protein, vanilla greek yogurt, almond butter mixed together) *pre-bed

took some comparison/progress pics today... let me do some editing and resizing on em and they'll be up in a jiffy


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Jan 10, 2014)

8 week/2 months with EBT so far. First 4 weeks was natty dieting, so only 4 weeks of gear usage...so far


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## HeyMrWaters (Jan 10, 2014)

(I apologize I forgot the sign)





and I saved the best for last.....the best pic to come out of that whole "photoshoot" - well my favorite anyways





​I really really really gotta start practicing my posing lol


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Jan 11, 2014)

Glad you all got to see the results thus far, I am beyond pleased with what EBT has brought to the table and will continue to do my part also.

1-11-14
Normal same ole same ole low carb no lifting no cardio day. Going to do some fasted LISS first thing in the AM then have myself a nice little reward day. Not really craving anything....probably won't be anything special lol

Diet:
-omelet(mostly whites) and portobellos (olive oil)
-vanilla peanut butter Divine protein shake and almond butter
-chicken breast and broccoli (olive oil)
-salmon and broccoli (olive oil)
-salmon and broccoli (olive oil) *was feeling fishy today haha
-omelet (all whites) and almond butter

Next fasted weigh in on tuesday....going up baby (and a new gameplan soon woohoo).


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jan 11, 2014)

HeyMrWaters said:


> Glad you all got to see the results thus far, I am beyond pleased with what EBT has brought to the table and will continue to do my part also.
> 
> 1-11-14
> Normal same ole same ole low carb no lifting no cardio day. Going to do some fasted LISS first thing in the AM then have myself a nice little reward day. Not really craving anything....probably won't be anything special lol
> ...




Killing it brother. 

Going to be up late tonight finalizing your new plan, among others. Keep up the great work. Almost time to kick it up a notch. 

I'm thinking 185 maybe 190 then cut you down. 

Powered by EliteBodyTuneup.com using tapatalk.


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Jan 11, 2014)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Killing it brother.
> 
> Going to be up late tonight finalizing your new plan, among others. Keep up the great work. Almost time to kick it up a notch.
> 
> ...


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks guys!

Sunday 1-12-14
fasted LISS/ no lifting/ reward day

*just as a reminder, my reward day is the same as any other low carb day - with the exception of 2 meals being substituted for anything I want!
*woke up jogged my 3 miles then started my diet

Diet:
-biscuits/white gravy, cinnamon roll *reward meal 1 (one hell of a meal to eat after cardio huh lol I almost felt bad)
-divine chocolate dulce de leche protein shake with almond butter
-breaded/baked chicken tenderloins with corn,green beans, mashed taters *reward meal 2
-chicken and broccoli (olive oil)
-chicken and broccoli (olive oil)
-salmon and broccoli (olive oil)

Wasn't really craving anything crazy, so just ate whatever the Mrs. was eating also..which felt extremely strange lol it's been a long time since we actually ate the same foods haha.






followed this recipe by the way - get a lot of cool ideas from this channel
Baked Garlic CHICKEN Recipe (Healthy/Bodybuilding) - YouTube

Alright now here's where its gets interesting !!

Starting tomorrow I will be on a new lifting split with new exercises, and a new diet - basically a whole new routine.

You all will still get about the same diet info and food porn lol but just know that my calories will be raised even higher now. This may cause a small amount of fat gain, or it may not. We won't know till we try it out and see what happens. Even if it does, it's okay because I still need to put on a good bit of muscle mass on my frame and even though I have been gaining steadily now with no extra fat, I need much more. It is very difficult to add a substantial amount of mass to your frame without a little fat to come along with it.

Now onto the new workout plan..I am going to put on more muscle mass and size than ever before. It is a prototype workout made by EliteBody and fined tuned to my body specifically and that is why I am not allowed to give out any of the fine details...just know that I am about to be seriously kicking some ass, and when I thought this first routine I was on was intense lol I hadn't seen anything yet. I will still post the lifts and split of the routine for y'all though, don't want to leave you guys too far out of the loop.

The goal is to GROW as much as possible this is why we are taking a more aggressive route 
andddd all of this kicks off tomorrow first thing in the AM and I couldn't me more excited. Weigh in on tuesday too! Y'all be good people.


----------



## Swfl (Jan 12, 2014)

Like 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Jan 13, 2014)

Alright, new program, let's get it!

Monday: 1-13-14
chest-tris /high carb/ hiit cardio

Workout:
-Flat Dumbbell Bench 
-Incline Barbell Bench 
-Pec Dec
-Low Cable Cross-overs 
-Skull-crushers
-Reverse Grip Pressdown

*straight from weight room into cardio room

Cardio:
-15 minutes HIIT on eliptical (30 seconds max effort, 60 seconds moderate speed, repeat)

*high carb day

Diet:
-vanilla peanut butter Divine protein, oats, olive oil, banana *pre-workout
-vanilla peanut butter Divine protein, greek yogurt, banana *post-workout
-ground chicken, white rice, broccoli, picante sauce
-lean ground beef, pasta, broccoli, tomato sauce
*snacked on 2 rice cakes with almond butter - needed some more carbs and healthy fats
-chicken breast, brown rice, broccoli creamy mushroom sauce
-omelet(all whites), red potatoes

Alright so first think you notice is that I am no longer on my MWF push legs pull split. That's right going into a more of a "bro-split" chest-tri/legs-abs/back-bi/delts-traps four days a week MTThF. This also added in a few new exercises and dropped the cardio down from 20 minutes HIIT to 15.

Although I won't be going into great detail on the new lifting regimen, I will put it out there that it really focuses on keeping the muscle under constant tension with certain I guess you would say "squeeze" techniques added in....and let me tell you guys it was TOUGH. After maxing out recently I felt pretty damn good about my strength but I left today with ego at all lol. On every lift I ended up dropping the weight much lower than I expected after a set or two, and for example on the barbell incline I ended up getting the wobbly arms quickly towards the end and needing a spot haha I'm telling ya brutal.

My chest pump was tremendous and painful, but the pumps in my tris were on a whole nother level. I'd be willing to bet it was the greatest pump I've ever achieved for that body part - and what a great thing to experience since I feel like that is one of my lagging bodyparts.

The diet is changed too. Since I'll be lifting 4 days a week now, I'll be upping my high carb days up to 4 total and the calories have been bumped up across the board also.
Due to some new circumstances in my life, I'll be lifting at 6AM, and that explains the pre and post workout shakes being my first two meals of the day. Let's keep it real....nobody feels like cooking eggs at 6 in the morning lol well I know I don't.

Overall great day for Mr Waters, extra food is always welcome  fasted weigh in first thing in the AM - let's make some gains!


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 13, 2014)

Keep it up man

-jwgibbons


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Jan 14, 2014)

Oh yeah and fasted weigh in this morning at 177.4! Weight going up people 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Jan 14, 2014)

Tuesday 1-8-14 legs-abs/high carb/ hiit cardio

Workout:
-7min of HIIT cardio (30 seconds max effort, 60 seconds moderate speed, repeat) 
-Leg Extensions
-Normal Stance Squats 
-Close Stance Leg Presses
-Lying Leg Curls
-Standing Calf Raises
-Hanging Leg Raises

*high carb day

Diet:
-vanilla peanut butter Divine protein, coffee, oats, olive oil, banana *pre-workout ("HWM Coffee" - will get into this in notes)
-vanilla peanut butter Divine protein, greek yogurt, banana*post-workout
-chicken breast, white rice, broccoli, picante sauce
-lean ground beef, pasta, broccoli, tomato sauce
*snacked on 1 rice cake with almond butter
-chicken breast, brown rice, broccoli creamy mushroom sauce
-omelet(all whites), red potatoes

Notes:
Another great gym session - fuelled by a new concoction pre-workout cocktail I had as seen as my first meal of the day. Throw everything in a shaker cup and you?re good to go! The piping hot coffee cooked the raw oats and I got my caffeine fix I needed at 5:15AM while the Divine protein is kinda like a super powered creamer lol. I know I know I'm a little crazy.

Like the new chest workout, this new leg workout was just as merciless. The really really cool part though was, these workouts are creating muscle pumps that I?ve never experienced before and as each set of squats passed, I could litteraly see my quads filling out my sweat pants as the blood rushed to the muscle. Freaking cool, that?s how I knew it was on like donkey kong haha.

Wanted to throw it out there that the constant back and forth up and down of the stairs to my office at work is a PITA lol At first it was like getting a good stretch and then as the day went on I was grasping the side rails going one step at a time hahah

Overall, I'm really liking this new program and I'm glad we upped the calories even higher because it is super energy consuming...evening naps will probably be a normal occurrence because by the end of the day I am DONE.

No weights no cardio, and low carb day tomorrow.


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Jan 15, 2014)

Wednesday 1/15/14
no weights/ no cardio/ low carb

Diet:
-Black coffee with vanilla peanut butter Divine protein and walnuts (yes protein in my coffee, I'm about to open up a bodybuilding starbucks lol - Divine is no joke)
-omelet(mostly whites) with portobello mushrooms (olive oil)
-chicken and broccoli (olive oil)
-chicken and broccoli (olive oil)
-salmon and broccoli (olive oil)
-omelet(all whites) and walnuts

*low days are pretty much the same as they were before, just bumped up the serving sizes of each meal for more cals. I like my clean foods 

as always low days are boring......so I found a way to spice it up.......feast your eyes upon these beauties that arrived today !






Try not to stare too long or you'll be wiping up drool......but damn are they purrrrrrrrrty or what?!?

Props to BR and the master of bushes.

(don't get too excited now though, they went straight to the fridge as I most likely won't be using them for a while - probably saving them for phase 2....the cut)


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Jan 16, 2014)

Thursday 1-16-14 
Back-Bis/ HIIT Cardio/ high Carb

Pre-workout HMW coffee shake then off to the gym

Pull Workout:
-Reverse Grip Pulldown 
-Reverse Grip Bent Over Rows
-Deadlifts 
-Seated Cable Rows
-Barbell preacher curl
-Across the body Hammer Curls


Diet:
-vanilla peanut butter Divine protein, coffee, oats, olive oil, banana *pre-workout 
-vanilla peanut butter Divine protein, greek yogurt, banana*post-workout
-chicken breast, white rice, broccoli, picante sauce
-lean ground beef, pasta, broccoli, tomato sauce
-chicken breast, brown rice, broccoli, creamy mushroom sauce
*was out shopping with the fam, snacked on an apple
-omelet(whites and whole omega 3 eggs), red potatoes

Today's workout should be renamed "lat explosion." Jeez these workouts are creating the greatest pumps of my lifting career..its unreal. 

.......internet is on the fritz and don't really care to go all into the day through my phone - will catch up with everyone tomorrow. 
Still getting it and going strong! Delts-traps tomorrow!


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Jan 18, 2014)

Friday 1-17-14

dets-traps/ hiit cardio/ high carb

Pre-workout HMW coffee shake then off to the gym

Pull Workout:
-Seated Military Press 
-Reverse Pec Dec
-Barbell Shrugs *behind back - not sure if this is how you guys do it also, but it was explained to me a long time ago that your traps are behind you so pin your chin to your chest and shrug from behind you also. Love the squeeze.
-Dumbbell Side Laterals 
-Front Cable Rows

*straight from weight room into cardio room

Cardio:
-15 minutes HIIT on eliptical (30 seconds max effort, 60 seconds moderate speed, repeat)

Diet:
-vanilla peanut butter Divine protein, coffee, oats, olive oil, banana *pre-workout 
-vanilla peanut butter Divine protein, greek yogurt, banana*post-workout
-chicken breast, white pasta, broccoli, tomato sauce
-lean ground beef, sweet potato, broccoli, hot sauce
-chicken breast, brown rice, broccoli, creamy mushroom sauce
-vanilla peanut butter Divine protein, rice cakes, almond butter *pre-bed

*all my sauces are plain, low in fat, and under 30 cals per serving. So no big deal at all - yes I'm bulking, but I like my calories from real food lol
*normally I opt to keeping it to two shakes a day and 4 whole meals, but just the way things ended up happening with the fam for our night together this is how it worked out ha.

Notes:
The pumps, blood flow, PAIN I'm getting from these lifts are unreal. It's blowing traditional weight training out the water - On every set when you are getting the wobbly shaky arms on the last few reps to where you can't even move anymore......you know failure and beyond is being hit.

Let me see how to put this into words without sound arrogant and d baggy.....I just feel "big." I know the test is just starting to kick in and it's not really a mental thing I don't believe, it's more of a hey when I look at myself I see a whole new person..and it's just hitting me. Yeah the pictures have been sweet, but I myself have finally accepted what I see in the mirror as a reality. (Took me long enough huh haha) All my clothes are fitting tighter in a more appealing way - guns are hugging the sleeves like never before(NEVER thought size L's would be fitting tightly), and just this feeling of being large and in charge lol. Heck even some of the "gym vets" you know the ones that are 45 now and have been lifting at same gym since 15 and consider it their territory - are all starting to acknowledge and head nod. Feels good man.
haha it's hard to explain and I'm sure it has something to do with the steady ~2 pounds a week I'm putting on but we are approaching uncharted territories for Mr Waters and I love it. 

saturday low carb sunday reward day  and next weigh in tuesday!


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Jan 19, 2014)

What's up fellas.
Yesterday was a boring low carb day, wasn't really much to talk about.

Today, Sunday 1-19-14 
is my low carb day with two reward meals.

Started the day off with my fasted 3 mile LISS jog, then got to munchin'. Worked hard all week and time to reward myself 
-omelet(mostly whites) and portobellos (olive oil)
-vanilla peanut butter Divine protein shake and almond butter
-sushi lunch with hibachi teriyaki chicken and extra veggies *reward meal 1
-single serving of pizza and a bag of dorritos *reward meal 2
-salmon and broccoli (olive oil) *was feeling fishy today haha
-vanilla peanut butter Divine protein shake and almond butter

Cardio jam of the day:
Creed - My Sacrifice (Video) - YouTube

Reward meal food porn:









Currently prepping my meals for the week at the moment - here's a sneak at what I got going on so far!




red potatoes and white rice




broccoli and wheat pasta

Ezekial bread is in the freezer, and the chicken ground turkey ground beef and salmon are all cooking now!

*Preparation is the key to Success.*


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Jan 20, 2014)

Today was fun! Kept it really interesting with the diet, and getting a little better at the workouts. Can't complain about a thing 

Monday: 1-20-14
chest-tris /high carb/ hiit cardio

Workout:
-Flat Dumbbell Bench 
-Incline Barbell Bench 
-Pec Dec
-Low Cable Cross-overs 
-Skull-crushers
-Reverse Grip Pressdown

*straight from weight room into cardio room

Cardio:
-15 minutes HIIT on eliptical (30 seconds max effort, 60 seconds moderate speed, repeat)

*high carb day

Diet:
-vanilla peanut butter Divine protein, black coffee, oats, olive oil, banana aka HMW COFFEE *pre-workout
-vanilla peanut butter Divine protein, greek yogurt, banana *post-workout
-chicken breast, white rice, broccoli, reduced sodium soy sauce
-96/4 ground beef pasta with whole wheat spaghetti, broccoli and tomato sauce
-chicken breast sandwich on ezekial bread with broccoli and creole mustard
-omelet(mostly whites), red potatoes, olive oil

Now that's a high carb day I could never get bored with. Really think EBT hit the nail on the head with this latest program, loving the variety(could switch up the veggies also but I'm a broccoli fiend).
Time is flying by its unreal...tomorrow marks the end of week 6 I believe.
Legs and a fasted weigh in, in the morning - I think it'll be another good one


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Jan 21, 2014)

Fasted weight this morning....
178.6!
+1.2 from last tues


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Swfl (Jan 21, 2014)

HeyMrWaters said:


> Alright, new program, let's get it!
> 
> Monday: 1-13-14
> chest-tris /high carb/ hiit cardio
> ...





HeyMrWaters said:


> Fasted weight this morning....
> 178.6!
> +1.2 from last tues
> 
> ...



Impressive weight gain! How is bf% holding up?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## bushmaster (Jan 21, 2014)

Killing it man!  Shows that consistency goes a long way. I am following and hoping I can follow your lead.


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Jan 21, 2014)

Swfl said:


> Impressive weight gain! How is bf% holding up?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk



Bf is under control!
12 lbs in 6 weeks with no noticeable increase in body fat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Jan 21, 2014)

bushmaster said:


> Killing it man!  Shows that consistency goes a long way. I am following and hoping I can follow your lead.



Appreciate it brother, glad to have you aboard.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Jan 21, 2014)

Tuesday 1-21-14 legs-abs/high carb/ hiit cardio
As I said earlier fasted weigh in this morning was 178.6


Workout:
-7min of HIIT cardio (30 seconds max effort, 60 seconds moderate speed, repeat) 
-Leg Extensions
-Narrow Stance Squats *notice how my stances flip flop from week to week
-Normal Stance Leg Presses
-Lying Leg Curls
-Seated Calf Raises *same here this flip flops also from seated to standing
-Hanging Leg Raises


*high carb day
enjoyed yesterday's diet so much I ate the exact same today .. Well I'm always eating they same foods lol but still


Diet:
-vanilla peanut butter Divine protein, black coffee, oats, olive oil aka HMW COFFEE and a banana *pre-workout
-vanilla peanut butter Divine protein shake, greek yogurt and a banana *post-workout
-chicken breast, white rice, broccoli and reduced sodium soy sauce
-96/4 ground beef pasta with whole wheat spaghetti, broccoli and tomato sauce
-chicken breast sandwich on ezekial bread with broccoli and creole mustard
-omelet(mostly whites), red potatoes, olive oil


Notes:
Going up and down the stairs at work post leg day is going to be the death of me lol


Joints are feeling good. I've never had any problems like injuries and such, but with all the intense lifting I think it would be normal to assume there would be some agitation but nope not the case here. Feeling great all the way around. Thank you deca 


Oh and I ended up burning the ish out my arm prepping my meals yesterday evening. Lol another reason why the Mrs. needs to go back to cooking my meals for me haha


Low carb no weights no cardio tomorrow gonna get some much needed rest.


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Jan 22, 2014)

Wednesday 1-22-14
Low carb / No lifting / No cardio

Got some much needed rest and relaxation today. Going to bed early tonight and then ready to hit back hard first thing in the AM.

Not sure if I went into my new low carb diet yet but here it is..

Diet:
-vanilla peanut butter Divine protein, black coffee, almonds
-omelet (mostly whites), greens, olive oil
-chicken breast, broccoli, almonds
-97/3 ground turkey, broccoli, avocado
-salmon, broccoli, olive oil
-vanilla peanut butter Divine protein shake, almonds

Pretty nice eh? I know I like it a lot. Although I was content and happy with the standard 'lean protein, veggie, olive oil' layout as before, all this variety makes me feel like I'm spoiling myself. What's a diet anyways? haha this is a way of life.


----------



## apostolic777 (Jan 22, 2014)

Awesome!!! 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Jan 23, 2014)

Back and bis today.
Immense pump. Full log entry this evening, swole shots aka post workout gym swelfies for now 




Yes shirt.




No shirt.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## SheriV (Jan 23, 2014)

really coming along...looking great sir!


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Jan 23, 2014)

SheriV said:


> really coming along...looking great sir!



Thanks hun 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Jan 23, 2014)

Thursday 1-23-14 
Back-Bis/ HIIT Cardio/ high Carb

Pre-workout HMW coffee shake then off to the gym

Pull Workout:
-Close Grip Pulldown *
-Reverse Grip Bent Over Rows
-Deadlifts 
-Seated Cable Rows
-Close grip EZ Bar curls *
-Incline Hammer Curls *

*a lot of my grips and stuff switch from week to week so you should notice if you really pay attention

Diet:
-vanilla peanut butter Divine protein, coffee, oats, olive oil, banana *pre-workout 
-vanilla peanut butter Divine protein, greek yogurt, banana *post-workout
-chicken breast, white rice, broccoli and reduced sodium soy sauce
-96/4 ground beef pasta with whole wheat spaghetti, broccoli and tomato sauce
-chicken breast sandwich on ezekial bread with broccoli and creole mustard
-omelet(whites and whole omega 3 eggs), red potatoes

*I like to keep my diet "internationally sound" lol. Got a little oriental(meal 3), little Italian(meal 4), little Cajun(meal 5), really a little bit of everything to keep the taste buds happy. Now I just need a carb friendly and low fat BBQ sauce and I'll be set! Aha but no I'm perfectly happy and fine with the set diet.

Two more intra workout swole shots for y'all (it's okay I needed the extra 5 seconds rest to take a picture between deadlift sets lol)










I'm running out of adjectives to describe how tremendous these pumps I'm getting are. Haha they really are incredible and way beyond anything I've experienced before.

Before I end today's log I just wanted to ask everyone to send some positivity (thoughts prayers whatever your thing is) OSL's way. 
Him and his family are going through a very serious hardship currently and can use all the support they can get. 

He is far beyond a "coach" to me and I honestly do consider him family. Like I said, showing some love to him and his family would be wonderful and something I think we are all easily capable of doing. 
Thanks everyone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Jan 25, 2014)

Friday 1-24-14


dets-traps/ hiit cardio/ high carb


Pre-workout HMW coffee shake then off to the gym


Workout:
-Seated Military Press 
-Reverse Pec Dec
-Barbell Shrugs *behind the back 
-Dumbbell Side Laterals 
-Front Cable Rows


*straight from weight room into cardio room


Cardio:
-15 minutes HIIT on eliptical (30 seconds max effort, 60 seconds moderate speed, repeat)


Just about the same diet again lol. Hey why fix something that ain't broken eh? Guess I'm just monotonous but I love the results 


Diet:
-vanilla peanut butter Divine protein, coffee, oats, olive oil, banana *pre-workout 
-vanilla peanut butter Divine protein, greek yogurt, banana *post-workout
-chicken breast, white rice, broccoli and reduced sodium soy sauce
-96/4 ground beef pasta with whole wheat spaghetti, broccoli and tomato sauce
-spicy pepper chicken with brown rice and greens
-omelet(whites and whole omega 3 eggs), red potatoes


Notes:
Not that I think my strength is already going up just from cycling through this new lifting routine twice, but comparing this weeks lifting to lasts - the weights are going up some on most lifts. Pretty positive it's just from my body adjusting to the new "techniques" and new-to-me lifting style, but even if its just an extra 10 on each side I'll take it. Once I get my form on everything locked down tight then I'll really be able to take note to strength changes.


Any of you guys get to the point that post workout you have trouble undressing?? lol All week (even on leg day trying to take off my pants balancing on one leg at a time) my clothes were giving me trouble....and if that's not bad enough after showering and trying to get back dressed is even worse! haha I'm not complaining though, I'm busting my ass and welcome it ..just think its funny 


Quick workout, as always pump up the jams, get in do my thing and get out.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Lu8aAeXBwQ


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Jan 27, 2014)

Saturday was a normal low carb day, same high fat diet as always.

Sunday 1-26-14 
low carb day with two reward meals.

Started the day off with my fasted 3 mile LISS jog, then got to grubbin'

-omelet(whites and omega 3's) and portobellos (olive oil)
-vanilla peanut butter Divine protein shake and almonds
*beautiful day outside today so played with my daughter for a little while then fired up the pit! burger time.
-bbq cheeseburgers with squash/zucchini*reward meal 1 (lol who else has veggies on a reward meal)
-salmon and broccoli (olive oil) *was feeling fishy today haha
*went eat out with the family, love being able to feel "normal" for once and just enjoy the social interaction with my family at a dinner table
-steak milaneza with chips/salsa (pretty much a country fried steak but with spanish seasonings and breading. Not too bad at all.
-vanilla peanut butter Divine protein shake and almonds


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Jan 27, 2014)

(my tapatalk on the fritz again, will put some some food porn pics later)

finishing up my coffee-HMW style  then on the way for a killer chest-tri day!


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Jan 27, 2014)

FINALLY a break with a laptop, lol I was busy at work today. Killed the weights this morning, full log entry tonight.

(both reward meals from yesterday)


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Jan 28, 2014)

W00T 1-28-14 fasted weigh in this morning at 180.0!
+1.4 pounds from last week. Keeping up the pace and moving right along 

Yesterday was a great day in the gym and diet wise, pretty much the same thing going on as always.

Prepped all my meals for the week:
The other day OSL said...."fail to prepare and prepare to fail" I like that and it applies to a lot in life.





Even trying out some new turkey breast cutlets, instead of the usual ground turkey!
freaking 99% fat free ! and cheaper than my 96/4 beef so if I like these I may make it a staple.





Last but not least, trying out a new flavor of Divine!
vanilla peanut butter is still the closest to my heart, but I'll be leaving a review on this one later. It's good 





Sorry if I have been "distant" from the log lately guys, you know me I'm still trucking along -nothing gonna hold me back. Just havent had any free time to mess around on my laptop at all lately.
But y'all take care, might just have to suck it up and start typing everything on my phone lol.


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Jan 28, 2014)

Tuesday 1-28-14 legs-abs/high carb/ hiit cardio
As I said earlier fasted weigh in this morning was 180.0! 
+1.4 from last tuesday...so pumped about that


Workout:
-7min of HIIT cardio (30 seconds max effort, 60 seconds moderate speed, repeat) *warmup
-Leg Extensions
-Normal Stance Squats
-Narrow Stance Leg Presses
-Lying Leg Curls
-Standing Calf Raises
-Hanging Leg Raises

*high carb day
not done eating yet by any means, but have all my meals prepped so I know what's on the menu 

Diet:
-HMW COFFEE and a banana *pre-workout
-vanilla peanut butter Divine protein shake, greek yogurt and a banana *post-workout
-chicken breast, white rice, broccoli and reduced sodium soy sauce
-96/4 ground beef pasta with whole wheat spaghetti, broccoli and tomato sauce
-chicken breast sandwich on ezekial bread with broccoli and creole mustard
-omelet(whites and omega 3's), red potatoes, olive oil (maybe a little picante sauce on top, if I feel its necessary)

Another workout where I'm getting stronger than the previous week. Ham's are still beyond done by the time I get to lying leg curls though lol.

Just placed another Divine order....nilla pb, cinnamon bun, strawberry..we'll see how they work with my pre workout coffee shakes 

Changed my mind again on the backend oral I will be running( it's gonna be good  ), cycle may be changing completely soon - stay tuned - and if it does I'll post up another anabolic recap so everyone will be up to date.

Looking forward to what the future holds for Mr Waters!


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Jan 29, 2014)

Wednesday 1-29-14
Low carb / No lifting / No cardio

Diet:
-vanilla peanut butter Divine protein, black coffee, almonds *new flavors in route lol just about knocked out 7.5 pounds of nilla pb already
-omelet (whites and omega 3's), portobellos, olive oil
-chicken breast, broccoli, avocado
-turkey breast, broccoli, almonds
-salmon, broccoli, avocado
-omelet (whites and omega 3's), olive oil

Turkey. Breast. Cutlets. Are. The. Bomb.
Like reallllllly good haha next week I will be incorporating it into more meals given I can find some more (first time I've ever seen it at our local wally world)
Probably will save beef for my reward meals, and start using turkey instead throughout the week. I'm all about saving $$$ even if it's only a dollar per pound cheaper lol

"Eat clen, Tren hard, Test your limits, Anavar give up."


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Jan 30, 2014)

Thursday 1-30-14 
Back-Bis/ HIIT Cardio/ High Carb

Pre-workout HMW coffee shake then off to the gym

Pull Workout:
-Close Grip Pulldown 
-Reverse Grip Bent Over Rows
-Deadlifts 
-Seated Cable Rows
-Close grip EZ Bar curls 
-Incline Hammer Curls 

Diet:
-vanilla peanut butter Divine protein, coffee, oats, olive oil, banana *pre-workout 
-vanilla peanut butter Divine protein, greek yogurt, banana *post-workout
-chicken breast, white rice, broccoli and reduced sodium soy sauce
-96/4 ground beef pasta with whole wheat spaghetti, broccoli and tomato sauce
-chicken breast sandwich on ezekial bread with broccoli and creole mustard
-omelet(whites and omega 3's), red potatoes, olive oil

Main announcement today is that it's official, I'm doing my first competition at the end of May! Going with men's physique this year - going after that ultimate beach body look and then I will literally be on the beach the following weekend lol. 
In all seriousness though that leaves me 16 weeks out.....Just reading myself say the words "weeks out" for the first time made my heart pause for a second there. I've heard and read those words so many times before, but never had the chance to use them myself in this context...I really do care about all this and have bodybuilding in my heart - that's why I truly believe I will be successful at this goal I'm setting forth after. Nothing has and nothing will stop me. I've been walking around with a smile on my face all day long...I'm finally doing it. Something I've been chasing after for oh so long..greatest feeling in the world 
 Once again I just wanted to say thank you to EliteBodyTuneup, even though they constantly remind me that I'm actually the one putting in the work and congratulating me - I know I would be nowhere without them.

So don't expect his log to be over with anytime soon....16 weeks out baby wooohooo!


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Jan 31, 2014)

Friday 1-31-14

dets-traps/ hiit cardio/ high carb

Pre-workout HMW coffee shake then off to the gym

Workout:
-Seated Military Press 
-Reverse Pec Dec
-Barbell Shrugs
-Dumbbell Side Laterals 
-Front Cable Rows

*straight from weight room into cardio room

Cardio:
-15 minutes HIIT on eliptical (30 seconds max effort, 60 seconds moderate speed, repeat)

Diet:
-vanilla peanut butter Divine protein, coffee, oats, olive oil, banana *pre-workout 
-vanilla peanut butter Divine protein, greek yogurt, banana *post-workout (actually was in a rush and mixed my greek yogurt in my shake......cherry isn't the best flavor to go with 'nilla pb protein lol so I will try this again when my new strawberry protein comes in)
-96/4 ground beef spghetti with white pasta, broccoli and tomato sauce
-chicken breast, brown rice, broccoli and reduced sodium soy sauce
-chicken and broccoli sandwich on ezekial bread with creole mustard
-omelet(whites and whole omega 3's), red potatoes, olive oil

Gym Jam of the Day:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzMvqv_3nfM

shoulder day = blood rushed into my delts = nice roundness and fullness = boulder shoulders = better v taper illusion = wider looking upperbody/smaller looking waist = me likey


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Jan 31, 2014)

Well since I already gave y'all a sneak peak at the rips I'll be running with my cut....let's see what else I'll be throwing in.....oh yeah only the very best premium USA made igf-1 lr3 from none other than purchase peptides themselves 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Feb 1, 2014)

Saturday 2-1-14
Low carb/ no lifting/ no cardio 






Same low carb diet as always......decided to throw up a pic of my chicken/broccoli/olive oil mush from earlier since my food porn usually involves my reward day meals lol

EliteBodyTuneUp plan changes!!

Monday(well technically Sunday since I have to carb load for it) I will be switching over to a prototype keto bulk, that OSL has designed. It has a specific blend of essential fatty acids, mono and poly. With trace sat and a specific amount of fiber and sodium. Very excited and interested to see how this pans out. Don't be surprised if my weight fluctuates a little bit, going to weigh in tomorrow(pre-reward/carb load day) and Monday morning(pre-keto diet, but the day after my amazing reward day) and then again the following week after a full week of keto I'm assuming on Monday again? We'll see. Weigh ins are gonna be weird/interesting haha. Hell I'm just excited about everything!

Reward day has never been a high carb one so this is gonna be awesome.....OSL suggests pancakes and king cake 
Plus it's the Super Bowl woohoo!

Also, decided on changing my backend oral to Helios' Superdrol- this in my opinion is the perfect oral to throw at the end of a long cycle to keep the gains rolling in and I'm very excited on getting the chance to use it. 30mg sounds like a good dose and I'll be throwing it in as soon as the birdie lands  

If I think of anything else I'll just post anther entry tonight, thanks for following!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Feb 2, 2014)

Sunday 2-2-14
high carb load/ reward day/ no cardio no lifting

Diet:
-buttermilk pancakes, syrup
-oatmeal, banana
-chicken, white rice, broccoli
-beef tenderloin, sweet potato, red potato, roll, broccoli, green beans
-chicken, wheat spaghetti, broccoli
-couple slices of king cake before bed 

Alright so tomorrow starts my keto bulk. It will be a true keto, but in a caloric surplus. I will still be able to grow and put on mass, but lean out in a greater fashion. I may even drop 5-10 pounds of water by next weigh in (Sunday night) so we'll just have to see. 
I weighed in fasted this morning at 180.6 and i will also weigh in tomorrow morning after all these carbs are well rested in my belly lol. I enjoyed this reward day the most for my many weeks of hard work I felt it was well worth it. Made sure I got my leptin levels UP! And rev'd up my metabolism. haha my core felt like an inferno all day long. This'll be the last carbs I'll be having for a while, and I'm expecting a big jump on the scale tomorrow due to em haha. 

Also, today and thus forward I will supplementing with a multi, fish oil, and fiber.

Very excited on what this new diet will produce, haha keto and superdrol - this is gonna be good.

16 weeks out!


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Feb 2, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Feb 3, 2014)

Lmao 184.4 this morning
That's +3.8 from yesterday haha 

Keto time baby! Did a few minutes extra cardio this morning also


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Feb 3, 2014)

Monday: 2-3-14
chest-tris / hiit cardio

Workout:
-Flat Barbell Bench 
-Incline Dumbbell Bench 
-Pec Dec
-Low Cable Cross-overs 
-V Bar Cable Pressdown
-Close Grip Bench Press

*straight from weight room into cardio room

Cardio:
-20 minutes HIIT on eliptical (30 seconds max effort, 60 seconds moderate speed, repeat)
*15 min is my normal routine but did a few minutes extra due to my fun yesterday. Plus OSL asked me too lol

Diet:
-vanilla peanut butter Divine protein, black coffee, almond butter *pre workout
-vanilla peanut butter Divine protein, water, almond butter *post workout
-chicken breast, broccoli, avocado
-turkey breast, broccoli, avocado
-salmon, broccoli, almonds
-chicken breast, broccoli, almonds
-omelet (whites and omega 3's), olive oil
*notice its 5 meals and 2 shakes a day now 

That absurd weigh in made me laugh this morning haha looks like I had one hell of a carb load yesterday. Oh well full keto from here on out !
Had another great workout, with some serious pumps.....probably from all those carbs.....
Even will alllllllll the food I had today I was still strangely hungry throughout the day so getting the food in was easy. 

But that leads us to the granddaddy note of the day, THE HELIOS SUPERDROL HAS LANDED. lol just popped 30mg - this is going to be awesome. Unreal T/a by the way. Has anyone else noticed how excited I am?? It's been years since I've touched SD and this is going to be a very nostalgic run for me. 

SuperDrol and a caloric surplus Keto Bulk all at the same time? Lets get it.


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Feb 3, 2014)

Big props and thank you to Helios and Bama, obviously this wouldn't be possible without y'all - gonna be a wild ride boys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Feb 5, 2014)

Tuesday 2-4-14 legs-abs/hiit cardio

Workout:
-7min of HIIT cardio (30 seconds max effort, 60 seconds moderate speed, repeat) 
-Leg Extensions
-Narrow Stance Squats 
-Normal Stance Leg Presses
-Lying Leg Curls
-Seated Calf Raises 
-Hanging Leg Raises 

Diet:
-vanilla peanut butter Divine protein, black coffee, almond butter *pre workout
-vanilla peanut butter Divine protein, water, almond butter *post workout
-chicken breast, broccoli, avocado
-salmon, broccoli, avocado
-93/7 ground beef, broccoli, almonds
-omelet (whites and omega 3's), cheddar cheese, olive oil
--------------------------------------
Alright so here we are today, wednesday 2-5-14, third day into the keto diet.
The above meal plan is exactly the macros I need to be hitting (remember Elitebodytuneup specified on the amounts of essential fatty acids and saturated fats alike they want me taking in) so I will stick to this plan day in and day out - only thing that will change is the order due to lifting and non-lifting days. Also perhaps substitute another meal for a shake on a non lifting day. Either way you get what I'm saying lol this is my diet I'll be sticking with for at least the first two weeks of keto.

Also only day 3 of superdrol, so havent really noticed anything as of yet, I will know by the end of the week what we're working with! Coincidentally I have gotten a few blood pressure headaches lately.....could be unrelated though. 

Energy levels still good, no fog or anything, but still kind of hungry between meals.

Will be weighing in fasted on Sunday morning to see what my depleted "dry" weight is which will give us an idea for what we're working with. Eventually I think we'll be looking at a stage weight of 160 give or take some.

Back/bi/hiit in the morning, popping 30mg of superdrol pre workout and lets see what kind of weights I can throw around on day 4 of it


----------



## dayday87 (Feb 6, 2014)

How does the HIIT cardio affect your BP the rest of the day? And are you switching up your HIIT cardio before/after workouts? Nice log dude, liking the food pics too.


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Feb 6, 2014)

dayday87 said:


> How does the HIIT cardio affect your BP the rest of the day? And are you switching up your HIIT cardio before/after workouts? Nice log dude, liking the food pics too.



Thanks brother. HIIT is always post workout except on leg days which is pre and only for 7 minutes - it's more of a warm up cardio session. HIIT after my leg day would be brutal and I wouldn't be able to get it going 100% after hitting legs.. it really is like a continuation of your workout

The cardio doesn't effect my blood pressure at all, nothing really does expect for dosing too many mg of orals at one time - for example today I split my superdrol dose and what do ya know, no bp headache.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bushmaster (Feb 6, 2014)

HeyMrWaters said:


> Sunday 2-2-14
> high carb load/ reward day/ no cardio no lifting
> 
> Diet:
> ...



OSL and I discussed his plan on this. Very cool idea and I will be watching closely.


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Feb 7, 2014)

Thursday 2-6-14 
Back-Bis/ HIIT Cardio

Pre-workout shake then off to the gym

Pull Workout:
-Reverse Pulldown 
-Reverse Grip Bent Over Rows
-Deadlifts 
-Seated Cable Rows
-Barbell Preacher Curls
-Hammer Curls 

*straight from weight room into cardio room

Cardio:
-15 minutes HIIT on eliptical (30 seconds max effort, 60 seconds moderate speed, repeat)
Friday 2-7-14

dets-traps/ hiit cardio

Pre-workout shake then off to the gym

Workout:
-Seated Military Press 
-Reverse Pec Dec
-Barbell Shrugs
-Dumbbell Side Laterals 
-Front Cable Rows

*straight from weight room into cardio room

Cardio:
-15 minutes HIIT on eliptical (30 seconds max effort, 60 seconds moderate speed, repeat)

Diet:
-vanilla peanut butter Divine protein, black coffee, almond butter *pre workout
-vanilla peanut butter Divine protein, water, almond butter *post workout
-chicken breast, broccoli, avocado
-tuna steak, broccoli, avocado
-93/7 ground beef, broccoli, almonds
-omelet (whites and omega 3's), cheddar cheese, olive oil

Gym Jams:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bp4FWQ9Ljbs

Notes:
The superdrol is rated G2G. Damn the weights felt unusually light today and yesterday lol. This is really the kick in the rear this cycle needed before I come off and cruise then jump on the tren train. Positive it will only get better with the upcoming weeks !! Split up the dosing is something I recommend if going to rock the 30mg/day like I am....kept getting headaches dosing 2 caps at once, but I'm good now that I split them up.

I can honestly (and obviously) say this is the best cycle I have ran to date. Gotta give props again to Gamma Labs for this Deca of theirs I'm using. Quality gear without a doubt. So simple but yet so effective with the proper diet and training regimens. Thanks EliteBodyTuneUp 

Another thing I'd like to comment on, I'm REALLY digging this new diet. (am i crazy?). Keto is just so easy for me to follow........yeah the carb cycling was fun but a little voice inside my head - although I never listened - always wanted more after I was finished eating. Now that I am treating carbs like the plague, that voice is completely gone haha. Maybe it's just because my mind is now in "prep" mode vs. "bulk" mode I don't know. But I do know I'm easily saying no to carbs with a smile on my face. Plus avocados everyday are delish.

I may have put on a little fat towards the end of my carb cycle, but that's okay(ab outline still there no worries haha, just my 33's are fitting tighter than they used to(could be partly due to quad growth also). We were really pushing the calories towards the end and the growth was 100% worth it. It'll all come off in no time easily anyways. I'm still in a surplus now, just backed the cals down a little bit to go along with this keto bulk prototype diet approach. 

I'll be weighing again on sunday and I should be pretty depleted by then after a full week of keto, could give us a good idea of my dry weight given my current bodyfat(and then a stage weight prediction? thinking 160) if not I will be for sure after 2 weeks of keto.

As always, enjoying the process. Working hard, dieting hella good, and living life to the fullest.


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Feb 8, 2014)

2-8-14 Saturday

No lifting/ no cardio 

Same ole high fat keto diet as the days before, just ate in a different order since I didn't lift today and did not need the shakes pre and post workout. Actually went with another omelet instead of shake number 2!

Went shopping today, lots of good sales to my surprise! First time out in public in a while (usually working or taking care of the baby) and actually felt "big." Haha kinda noticed I'm walking funny now also.....not to the extent of invisible lay syndrome but I have grown a good bit in a short amount of time that it is making my stance/posture a bit wider. Different for sure but I like it 

Speaking of good sales got a new pair of lifting shoes for 20$! Check these out: 






High top converse with the extra padded layer for ankle support are my go-to for deads and squats. Have the same pair in black already but are pretty faded and ripped and has plenty of holes....which isn't a problem at all but who can pass up 20$ sneakers? Lol not me

Fasted weigh in, in the morning - then will follow up with EBT to see what the next step/plan is....going to get very meticulous in the following weeks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Feb 9, 2014)

Sunday! Day of rest.

No lifting, no cardio, still in keto so same diet as yesterday, so no reward day or refeed for me haha. 

Also had my fasted weigh in this morning so just as a recap:
180 last Sunday morning fasted then carb loaded to 184.4 Monday morning fasted and here I am this Sunday morning fasted at 175.8.

So dropped some water weight by cutting out all carbs this first week of keto, don't think I'm fully depleted yet(just personal speculation). Noticed my calves and forearms are holding less sub-q water which is pretty cool haha.

Used kale as my veggie today, took a pic for y'all of my chicken meal....had almonds on the side as my fat source.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## malk (Feb 9, 2014)

Impressive dieting mate,good work.


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Feb 9, 2014)

malk said:


> Impressive dieting mate,good work.



Thanks brother! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## apostolic777 (Feb 9, 2014)

I became so impressed brother that I am going on the same diet. You have totally motivated me brother to do it all the right way now. 
Thank you my friend!!!

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Feb 11, 2014)

2-10-14 Monday
chest-tris / *no cardio 

*no more HIIT cardio for the time being during this keto bulk...LISS is optional and I can throw it in whenever, just gonna do it when I feel like I need it. Like a warm up to leg day, and maybe post shoulder day - cardio keeps my head clear so I enjoy it...nothing wrong with going walk some stairs from time to time.

Workout:
-Flat Dumbbell Bench 
-Incline Barbell Bench 
-Pec Dec
-Low Cable Cross-overs 
-Skull crushers
-Reverse grip press downs

Diet:
-cinnamon bun Divine protein, black coffee, almond butter *pre workout
-natural strawberry Divine protein, water, almond butter *post workout
-chicken breast, broccoli, avocado
-93/7 ground beef, broccoli, almonds
-tuna steak, broccoli, avocado
-omelet (whites and omega 3's), olive oil, cheddar cheese

The keto fog finally hit me.....couldn't focus on a DAMN thing all morning I felt like I had an extreme case of attention deficit disorder or something ..very weird just didn't feel like myself. Even while lifting the mindset wasn't all there. So I threw 1.5 scoop of IML max pump extreme in my gallon jug of water and sipped on that all day and when it started kicking in it helped a lot. I'm glad I was able to push through it but damn I did not like it lol not my normal state of mind at all. Reading numbers at work 3 times in a row to comprehend them...not like me at all. 

Funny story I saw my little niece and the first thing she said was Why do your veins look like that? 
...."superdrol" lol no not really I just said something along the lines of when you workout your blood starts flowing and when you're low enough bodyfat you're veins show more. I think it went over her head hahah.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Feb 11, 2014)

Tuesday 2-11-14 legs-abs/cardio warmup

Workout:
-7min of LISS cardio (stairmaster) *warmup
-Leg Extensions
-Normal Stance Squats
-Narrow Stance Leg Presses
-Lying Leg Curls
-Standing Calf Raises
-Hanging Leg Raises

Diet:
-cinnamon bun Divine protein, black coffee, almond butter *pre workout
-natural strawberry Divine protein, water, almond butter *post workout
-chicken breast, broccoli, avocado
-93/7 ground beef, broccoli, almonds
-tuna steak, broccoli, avocado
-omelet (whites and omega 3's), olive oil, cheddar cheese

Gym Jam of the Day:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nk3u7PuYOS0

Started my posing practice. Looked up a bunch of youtube videos and just working my way up from there. 15 weeks out now and going to keep at it for 30 min to an hour every day until show time. Not letting anything hold me back. (and not gonna lie I probably need that much practice lol)


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Feb 14, 2014)

Been a while since I put up any pics...or updates lol sorry about that

Still in keto still bulking still growing still getting it every damn day can't stop won't stop 14 weeks out.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Feb 14, 2014)

Thursday 2-13-14 
Back-Bis/ liss Cardio

Accidentally slept in this morning so hit the gym after work (6pm-ish).

Workout:
-Close Grip Pulldown 
-Reverse Grip Bent Over Rows
-Deadlifts 
-Seated Cable Rows
-Close grip EZ bar Preacher Curls
-Incline bench Hammer Curls 

*straight from weight room into cardio room

Cardio:
-20 minutes liss on eliptical (kind of miss cardio and just felt like throwing some in, first time this week...very slow paced)

Diet:
-cinnamon bun Divine protein, black coffee, almond butter
-chicken breast, broccoli, avocado
-tuna steak, broccoli, avocado
-93/7 ground beef, broccoli, almonds
-vanilla peanut butter Divine protein, water, almond butter *post workout
-omelet (whites and omega 3's), cheddar cheese, olive oil

Friday 2-14-14

dets-traps

Pre-workout shake then off to the gym in am(how it usually is)

Workout:
-Seated Military Press 
-Reverse Pec Dec
-Barbell Shrugs
-Dumbbell Side Laterals 
-Front Cable Rows

*straight from weight room into locker room
no cardio today, instead spent 20 minutes posing in the mirror as you can see lol

Diet:
-vanilla peanut butter Divine protein, black coffee, almond butter *pre workout
-natural strawberry Divine protein, water, almond butter *post workout
-turkey breast, broccoli, avocado
-tuna steak, broccoli, avocado
-93/7 ground beef, broccoli, almonds
-omelet (whites and omega 3's), cheddar cheese, olive oil

Feeling good and very positive, just not exactly 100% mental and energy wise...I guess the absence of carbs is starting to get to me since it's almost been 2 weeks now. 
Especially in the mornings it just is taking me forever to focus on the task at hand and get it done. My mind just wanders like hell..its weird.

Strength is still there in the gym for sure and I think the SD is helping with that, but just the overall intensity is taking a little bit of a hit because I feel like I'm driving on empty. So little extra time between sets and a few more sips of water and get back to it but there is a noticeable difference for sure. May have to start throwing in some supplements because my 2 cups of black coffee isnt taking care of business like it used to lol.

I will be able to carb up on sunday so hopefully this will fill my glycogen stores enough for me to sustain some gas for my gym sesh's until the next sunday rolls around. Now I see why we cut out the hiit cardio haha.

..Not complaining at all just giving y'all an insight into the mind of a maniac


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Feb 14, 2014)

..Still picking up things here and there getting ready for the cut and this bad boy came in the mail today 






Expecting great things even though it's an OTC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Feb 16, 2014)

My fasted weigh in this morning was 175.2 and my carb up day is going amazing thus far 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Feb 17, 2014)

2-16-14 Sunday
No lifting / no cardio / refeed 

Carbs!

Diet:
-Divine natural strawberry Proats *
-foot long turkey sub with a powerade
-chicken, broccoli, white rice, soy sauce
-orange banana, more strawberries
-chicken broccoli, wheat pasta, tomato sauce
-egg whites, diced red potatoes, picante sauce to top it off

Went to bed feeling good, ready to conquer another week.






(Recipe is in divine subforum)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Feb 19, 2014)

Monday 2-17-14 chest / tris

Workout:
-Flat Dumbbell Bench 
-Incline Barbell Bench 
-Pec Dec
-Low Cable Cross-overs 
-Skull crushers
-Reverse grip press downs

-liss - walked some stairs post workout, slow and steady.

Tuesday 2-18-14 legs / abs

Workout:
-Leg Extensions
-Narrow Stance Squats 
-Normal Stance Leg Presses
-Lying Leg Curls
-Seated Calf Raises 
-Hanging Leg Raises 

-no cardio

Diet:
-cinnamon bun Divine protein, black coffee, almond butter *pre workout
-natural strawberry Divine protein, water, almond butter *post workout
-chicken breast, broccoli, avocado
-93/7 ground beef, broccoli, almonds
-tuna steak, broccoli, avocado
-omelet (whites and omega 3's), olive oil, cheddar cheese

*remember I have all my meals prepped so eating the same things everyday is no problemo!

So far so good, feeling really focussed as of late. Nothing to complain about. 
Backed my superdrol dose down from 30mg to 15mg, was having a little acne breakout and the headaches were coming back off and on....<2 weeks left of it anyways so all is good. SD is powerful and should be treated with respect for sure. Probably should have started it at the lower dose anyways haha but I came out the gate running so that's my fault.
Past two Gym sessions post carb load have been great! Complete difference than the 2 weeks beforehand. Intensity still isn't all the way there like it was when I was carb cycling, but still doing solid work none the less.


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Feb 20, 2014)

Thursday 2-20-14 
Back-Bis

Workout:
-Reverse Grip Pulldown 
-Reverse Grip Bent Over Rows
-Deadlifts 
-Seated Cable Rows
-Barbell Preacher Curls
-Hammer Curls 

*straight from weight room into cardio room

Diet:   
-cinnamon bun Divine protein, black coffee, almonds *pre workout
-vanilla peanut butter Divine protein, water, almonds *post workout
-chicken breast, romaine lettuce, feta cheese, olive oil
-swordfish, broccoli, avocado
-fat trimmed lean sirloin, asparagus, avocado
-omelet (whites and omega 3's), shredded greens, olive oil.

haha today was a little crazy diet wise.....but still fit my macros suckas! Ran out of some foods I didn't even realize I was getting low on - all good though, I got the job done today and grocery shopped for the rest of the week.

Had a great workout all together, and had an overall "good" feeling all day long - have been missing that feeling dearly. Using those ketones for energy awww yahh.
BUT I especially DID WORK on deadlifts today. I mean I'm not supposed to take a long break between any of my sets but c'mon on I'm not the only one that knows deadlifts take a lot of oomph out of you. Well today was a completely different story, I just couldn't stop going! Even one of the morning regulars said "damn" lol. 

This song also helped keep me going too..... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KS7IlF8BLnM

Another thing, the past few days I've been so exhausted I haven't been able to stay up past 8:30pm and have literally been passing out on the couch from being so tired. Well look who's posting on the forums at 10pm haha today was great and 100% a success. Loving this 'second wind' of energy and hopefully I can keep it going.


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Feb 22, 2014)

Saturday 2-22-14
Shoulders/ Traps

Workout:
-Seated Military Press 
-Reverse Pec Dec
-Barbell Shrugs
-Dumbbell Side Laterals 
-Front Cable Rows

*straight from weight room into cardio room

Cardio:
-20 minutes stairmaster LISS *no set schedule on cardio right now with the keto bulk, just doing it as a feel necessary. 

Diet:
-vanilla peanut butter Divine protein, black coffee, almond butter *pre workout
-vanilla peanut butter Divine protein, water, almond butter *post workout
-chicken breast, broccoli, avocado
-tuna steak, broccoli, avocado
-93/7 ground beef, broccoli, almonds
-omelet (whites and omega 3's), cheddar cheese, olive oil

Can you believe I missed a workout yesterday?? haha first time during this whole time working with EBT. All good though! Made up for it this morning and hit it just as hard as I would have yesterday. Had the whole gym to myself.

Fasted weigh in tomorrow, another refeed perhaps? Need to check in with EBT on whats the gameplan.

Everything is going great, full of energy - past the whole fog stage that killed me the first two weeks of keto.

13 weeks out


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Feb 22, 2014)

Oh and I started tanning today! Aha tired of looking like Casper.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Feb 23, 2014)

176.0 fasted weigh in this morning, oatmeal time!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Feb 23, 2014)

And just so everyone knows although this is fun, it's a still strict refeed. Not some free for all binge a thon. I still have calculated macros to hit today to fill up those glycogen stores to keep me going for the rest of the week. Very very different than some crazy cheat day.

Last week I jumped up 4.2 pounds from my refeed so let's see what today will produce!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Feb 24, 2014)

*HeyMrWaters EliteBodyTuneUp Full Training/Diet LOG!*

Sunday 2-23-14
No gym / no cardio / high carb refeed

Yesterday was a good one! Spent the day being lazy and eating good food with the fam and wouldn't have wanted to get ready for the new week ahead of me any other way.

Diet:
-steel cut oats, almond butter, cinnamon bun Divine protein (made cookies  will be uploading recipe)
-egg whites and grits
-Giordano's deep dish pizza
-grilled chicken white rice vegetable medley
-grilled chicken white rice vegetable medley
-strawberry Greek yogurt, banana, natural strawberry Divine protein 





Recipe in divine subforum




Mrs slice on the right, big daddy slice on the left 




Awesome homemade veggie medley with all fresh produce

Back to keto today! Was fun while it lasted haha. Serving sizes were large and I liked it lol

Cycle update: this is my last week of test/Deca and superdrol. Was definitely a blast and one for the record books. Made more gains in this time frame than any other period of my life and I think that is very evident. I look like a whole new person....and the best has yet to come.

I will be dropping to a cruise to get my hormone levels back down weeks 12-9 out, and the final 8 will be my pre contest cut. Everything is subject to change but that's how we have it planned out for now. 

I'm going in for the kill.


----------



## apostolic777 (Feb 24, 2014)

Nice!!! I know you enjoyed it...

MFL REP


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Feb 24, 2014)

Also I woke up this morning at 181.8 so a 5.8 pound gain from the refeed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Feb 26, 2014)

Have REALLY been killing it this week in the gym. I guess just the thought of it being the last week on this wonderful cycle gave me a little extra kick in the rear mentally. That and the superdrol helps 

Monday 2-24-14 chest / tris

Workout:
-Flat Barbell Bench 
-Incline Dumbell Bench 
-Pec Dec
-Decline Dumbell Bench *substituted this for decline cable cross overs today 
-V Bar Cable Pressdown
-Close Grip Bench

*lots and lots of pressing movements today haha tri's are still in pain

-liss - walked some stairs post workout, slow and steady.

Tuesday 2-25-14 legs / abs

Workout:
-Leg Extensions
-Normal Stance Squats 
-Narrow Stance Leg Presses
-Lying Leg Curls
-Standing Calf Raises 
-Hanging Leg Raises 

-no cardio

Diet:
-cinnamon bun Divine protein, black coffee, almond butter *pre workout
-natural strawberry Divine protein, water, almond butter *post workout
-chicken breast, broccoli, avocado
-93/7 ground beef, broccoli, almonds
-tuna steak, broccoli, avocado
-omelet (whites and omega 3's), olive oil, cheddar cheese

Notes:
Like I said still trucking along getting it as always. Not much changes from day to day diet and training wise..but that'll come to an end soon as I'll be coming off the cycle and starting up my rips in the next week or two 

Grandmother had bought me a new sweater....naturally I took my shirt off and tried it on and her eyes got real wide and commented on how much I've "bulked up" lol yeah that's about right. I said I've been dieting perfectly for weeks on end now and the results just keep coming on in. Which is 100% the truth.

The  non-immeadiate family is always wanting to get together now since they love seeing the baby..and what does that usually mean? eating out ! the "why arent you eating, cant you have a salad" comments are starting to irritate me lol. I just enjoy spending time with family and friends but everyone else puts wayyy too much importance on stuffing their faces haha. Oh well, about to pull the 'sorry its against my religion card' next time a waitress looks at me stupid for not wanting anything to eat lol they won't have anything else to say after that.

Feeling headstrong. Looking forward to deads in the morning.


----------



## tl0311 (Feb 26, 2014)

I always get pumped for deads than blow my load the first set, then I'm like yea fuck this


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Feb 27, 2014)

tl0311 said:


> I always get pumped for deads than blow my load the first set, then I'm like yea fuck this



Haha I killed em brother....all 4 sets 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tl0311 (Feb 27, 2014)

HeyMrWaters said:


> Haha I killed em brother....all 4 sets
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


not me bro, had to use the smith to do them today, fucked up my range of motion got 2.6 sets then i said fuck this.


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Feb 27, 2014)

tl0311 said:


> not me bro, had to use the smith to do them today, fucked up my range of motion got 2.6 sets then i said fuck this.



Lol smith machine deads? That's planet fitness type ish. Oh well whatever it takes!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Feb 27, 2014)

Didn't plan on using it, but caved in and ordered some MT2..partly due to Christseans great success with it - I think it'll be fun to play around with. Let's see how dark Casper can get 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tl0311 (Feb 27, 2014)

people have had great results with MT2, just don't over do it. yea it was my only option at the time.  didn't work well. what pep company you going with?


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Feb 27, 2014)

Purchase peptides is my go to and has always been solid to me.

Also running their t3 Clen and igf lr3 when my cut starts in a few weeks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tl0311 (Feb 27, 2014)

Yea they are a very good company great prices. elite peps is also gtg


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Feb 28, 2014)

Sipping on some BCAA's at work, awesome workout this morning.
I swear this has been the best week yet..great way to end this bulk. Will put up some pics this weekend.

Anabolic recap:
This is the last week of test/Deca/sd. Last pin going in this evening, will be dropping down to a cruise dose for a few weeks before I start my cut and throw in the tren and everything else.

But on the bright side that I'm freaking pumped about- starting my rips from BuyRiptropin on Tuesday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Mar 1, 2014)

Saturday 3-1-14

No lifting/ No cardio/ tanning sesh (no mt2 yet, that starts this upcoming week)

Diet:
-vanilla peanut butter Divine protein, black coffee, almond butter (cant go a day without it  LOVE this flavor)
-natural strawberry Divine protein, water, almond butter 
-chicken breast, broccoli, avocado
-93/7 ground beef, broccoli, almonds
-salmon, broccoli, avocado
-omelet (whites and omega 3's), olive oil, cheddar cheese

What's up people. Sorry for the lack of updates, I know a lot of y'all were used to daily entries but everything has been so monotonous lately diet and lifting wise it would be the same posts everyday lol. Talked to OSL today and got my game plan pretty much figured out for the upcoming weeks, so the interest factor will be back soon 
Last night was my last pin of Gamma deca and test, dropping down to a cruise dose (200mg) now for the next few weeks..let my hormones regulate back down to normal levels before I hop on the tren train oh yah. But I will be starting my Riptropin gh as soon as monday morning!!

Actually will continue with the modified keto diet(6 days no carb followed by massive glycogen filling carb load/refeed) during this maintenance phase. I am enjoying the current route and gains and will stay the course. (gotta remember I'm crazy when it comes to dieting lol) My weigh in tomorrow will determine how much or if we at all drop my calories further down from where they are now since technically the "bulk" is over with(Helios superdrol review coming soon). Will also post up some progress pictures tomorrow before I start my refeed, along with a fasted weigh in.

About to get very interesting for sure, thanks for those who are following along!


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Mar 2, 2014)

Sunday 2-2-2014

Fasted weigh in 175.2
CARB REFEED TIME!

Last day of my bulk, after my first carb meal this morning, no pump







Full log entry this evening!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Mar 2, 2014)

*HeyMrWaters EliteBodyTuneUp Full Training/Diet LOG!*






Enjoyed today greatly! Felt refreshing to enjoy some good food and get to relax all day. Lazy Sundays are the perfect day for refeeds.

Diet:
-brown sugar cinnamon oatmeal, ezekial toast, strawberry spread
-BBQ chicken, baked sweet potato fries, grilled zucchini/squash
-BBQ chicken, baked sweet potato fries , grilled zucchini/squash
-chicken lo mein
-chicken lo mein
-strawberry Greek yogurt and strawberry fig newtons

Lots of strawberries today lol I guess you could count my last meal as my "cheat meal" I pretty much ate all clean carb meals but dirtied them up a little with seasoning sauce or sugar lol. Wasn't craving the normal fried fish ice cream or half a pizza like I have on past refeeds haha..so just went with it.





Baked with garlic herbs and Cajun seasoning. Bon appetite





Yes this was two meals worth haha

As I've stated in earlier posts, the Deca and superdrol is done for and dropping to 200mg test/ week. 

Depending on my carb load weight tomorrow we may drop the calories some to around maintenance, but still staying the course and making gains as you can see with this alternate style keto diet. Really like it and the lifting regimen I'm on...the one that's another EBT prototype that I'm not allowed to talk about 

Gym first thing in the morning hitting chest and tris, and I'll think I'll have my first rips pin in the AM pre workout also hehe. Excited like a little kid with these babies.

Stay tuned!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Mar 2, 2014)

Forgot I took this one also, ready to get lean and mean !!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Mar 3, 2014)

Post carb load fasted weigh in 181.6





4iu let's get it



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Mar 5, 2014)

Monday 3-3-14 chest / tris

Workout:
-Flat Dumbbell Bench 
-Incline Barbell Bench 
-Pec Dec
-Low Cable Cross-overs 
-Skull crushers
-Reverse grip press downs

-liss - stairmaster nice and slow steady pace post workout.

Tuesday 3-4-14 legs / abs

Workout:
-Leg Extensions
-Narrow Stance Squats 
-Normal Stance Leg Presses
-Lying Leg Curls
-Seated Calf Raises 
-Hanging Leg Raises 

-no cardio

Diet:
-vanilla peanut butter Divine protein, black coffee, almonds *pre workout
-vanilla peanut butter Divine protein, water, almonds *post workout
-chicken breast, broccoli, avocado
-93/7 ground beef, broccoli, almonds
-salmon, broccoli, avocado
-omelet (whites and omega 3's), olive oil, cheddar cheese

I need to hit up our semi-local fish market again.....miss my fresh tuna steaks, wayy better than frozen salmon.

Switching back to almonds over almond butter...always tempted to go for another tablespoon and being half asleep drinking my shake at 5:30am doesnt help my decision making skills lol so I'd rather just eat my serving of almonds and be done with the fats for that meal.

Now (wednesday) is day 3 of the rips at 4iu/day. Nothing to take notice of yet, first time dabbling with gh so everyday is still exciting to me lol. In case I didn't mention it I'm running 4iu/day - 28iu/week. No 5 on 2 off or any of that mess.

May be starting the 2 on 2 off with clen and blr incinderine/iml pyro rx soon......just waiting on the green flag from EBT on this.

No lifting/cardio and same diet today(wednesday) the only thing that changes on these non lifting days is that I have my eggs in the morning instead of pre-bed.

Need to get back on my fluid intake game. Used to be super good about 2 gal/day of water, but lately I've been lagging and only getting 1.5gal. Still good, but my goal is 2 so I'm hopping back on track now.

Still supplementing with fiber, fish oil, and a multi. And sometimes I'll flavor my gallon jug of water with a BCAA powder...and of course gotta get my daily fix of Divine Nutrition Protein


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Mar 6, 2014)

Wooh let's get it. Deads tore me up this morning. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Mar 7, 2014)

First pin of Purch Pep's MT2 last night. Just using 250mcg, let's see how long it takes to get tanned I'll take care of getting jerked 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Mar 8, 2014)

Saturday 3-8-14 tanning/ LISS cardio

This past week has been great as usual. Still plenty of gear floating around due to half life esters etc....did take notice to a little less intensity without the superdrol pre workout.

Been hitting 15 minutes on the stair master LISS 3 or so days a week just to keep up the cardio. I didn't want to just drop it out completely, but EBT said no more HIIT during this phase.

Tanning twice a week and supplementing with MT2. Don't feel like I need to tan more than this being 11 weeks out.....also since I did start tanning and using MT2 I ended up shaving. Not trying to have a ghost white face since no rays will be able to penetrate the facial fur lol. So the mask is gone, will be a little more leary posting face shots - probably body only from here on out....maybe a cheeky smile or two here and there 

No sides or nothing that I've noticed from the rips yet. Will keep paying attention to see if I notice anything out of the ordinary.

Everything else is g2g and solid, fasted weigh in tomorrow and a refeed as always....One of the last few I'll be partaking in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Mar 10, 2014)

Sunday 3-9-2014
fasted weigh in 176.0

Refeed Diet:
-Almond milk, vanilla peanut butter Divine protein, Bear Naked honey almond granola (.5g saturated 3g poly 2.5g mono fats, 12g carb 2g fiber, 10g protein - per serving) Awesome Macros! clean too since its mainly made of whole grain oats. Ate it like cereal.
-Blueberry greek yogurt, banana
-Cheeseburger and fries *reward meal
-brown rice, broccoli, chicken, soy sauce
-brown rice, broccoli, chicken, soy sauce

Monday 3-10-2014
fasted weigh in 183.0

Back on track again today! Only two more refeeds until its go time...11 weeks out

Diet:
-vanilla peanut butter Divine protein, black coffee, almonds *pre workout
-vanilla peanut butter Divine protein, water, almonds *post workout
-chicken breast, broccoli, avocado
-93/7 ground beef, broccoli, almonds
-salmon, broccoli, avocado
-omelet (whites and omega 3's), olive oil, cheddar cheese

Workout:
-Flat Barbell Bench 
-Incline Dumbell Bench 
-Pec Dec
-Decline Cable Crossovers
-V Bar Cable Pressdown
-Close Grip Bench

*straight from weight room to cardio room

 20 minutes LISS stairmaster post workout

Sunday was a great family day for us...very pretty day outside and just hungout on the water. 

I love my refeeds but agh I always feel bloated and nauseated the next day. Stomach just doesnt like to be pounded with food like that..Goes away after a day or so but jeez mondays always suck because of this..

Been on the rips at 4iu/day for 8 days now I believe, and starting to have some pain in my wrist? Is this related to the gh? Only thing I've noticed so far out of the ordinary and the rips are the only "new" thing I'm doing so I just automatically associated the two together. Any input on this would be appreciated....nothing horrible, but just enough to notice hey why does this hurt - so I thought it was worth mentioning.


----------



## Swfl (Mar 11, 2014)

Congrats for making into  Muscular Development http://musculardevelopment.com/vide...competitor-workouts-muscular-development.html


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Mar 12, 2014)

Wednesday 3-12-2014
Rest day

Needed today, haha leg day yesterday(tuesday) absolutely killed me. 

Workout:
-Leg Extensions
-Normal Stance Squats 
-Narrow Stance Leg Presses
-Lying Leg Curls
-Seated Calf Raises 
-Hanging Leg Raises
*very high intensity, was in and out in 45 minutes. No post workout cardio.

Some  Tom Platz videos motivated me and I literally touched my ass to my  calves on squats. Always go below parallel but had never gone this low  before....felt a little tension on my knees but wasn't painful at all so  went with it....and I felt the difference then and can feel it now. 
Don't  really care if they'll be covered up by board shorts, I love working my  wheels and hitting them hard. Going to have to put an update pic of  them soon...still not very detailed or defined, but upper quads have  seen tremendous growth, still working on the sweep though! 
......plus thanks to the MT2 they're not as white anymore lol


Diet still looks the same, still in keto - staying a little above maintenance calories. 
Diet:
-strawberry Divine protein, black coffee, almonds *pre workout
-strawberry Divine protein, water, almonds *post workout
-chicken breast, broccoli, avocado
-93/7 ground beef, broccoli, almonds
-salmon, broccoli, avocado
-omelet (whites and omega 3's), olive oil, cheddar cheese

March  24th is the day! The tren train is leaving the station and the (even  more-so) hardcore dieting will begin also.........but I'll get more into  that as it gets closer


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Mar 16, 2014)

Swfl said:


> Congrats for making into  Muscular Development http://musculardevelopment.com/vide...competitor-workouts-muscular-development.html


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Mar 16, 2014)

Sunday 3-16-14 

I've been pretty sick over the past few days. It started off as just a sore throat but has progressively worse every day. Although it would take a lot more than some illness to stop my diet and training aha it still sucks to feel so bad. 

Today my fasted weigh in was at 176.2. I seem to be maintaining my size and weight just fine since I finished the bulk. Diet hasn't changed at all since then and it is showing physique and weigh-in wise. The past few days have looked like this:

Diet:
-vanilla peanut butter Divine protein, black coffee, almonds *pre workout
-vanilla peanut butter Divine protein, water, almonds *post workout
-chicken breast, broccoli, avocado
-93/7 ground beef, broccoli, avocado
-tuna, zucchini/squash, olive oil
-omelet (whites and omega 3's), olive oil, cheddar cheese

Thursday I started the igf-1 lr3 at 100mcg pre workout/w-o days only and HOLY IGF PUMP !!
wow my arms had never been this full while low carb in my entire life. I felt like every nutrient in my entire body had been shuttled into the muscles being worked. It was totally unreal and if I saw all that on day one of using it imagine what else is going to happen. lol this is gonna be good and I'm 100% sold that purchase peptides premium igf-1 lr3 is where its at....can't wait to see what it will produce and its just what I needed to hold me over until I hop on cycle again...and use in conjunction with the cycle 
It was funny because I had went a solid 2 or so weeks without any "big" comments and then the two days I've used igf so far I received plenty hahah.

Today I am starting 2 weeks on 2 off with the clen. Starting off with 40mcg/day and working my way up as I feel necessary. 
On my 2 weeks off I will be using BLR Incinderine and IML Pyro Rx.

Also the wrist pain I was experiencing went away, must have been some 'just starting gh' sides.


----------



## Swfl (Mar 16, 2014)

it sure reminded me of you.


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Mar 16, 2014)

Swfl said:


> it sure reminded me of you.



I wonder where he's from. We kind of have the same accent lol. No way on the earrings though.


----------



## Swfl (Mar 16, 2014)

I was just basing it on the beard lol but he is from TX


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Mar 16, 2014)

Still maintaining the same lines as I was at the end of my bulk....little darker though - liking this low dose mt2 approach.





OTC thermo stack




Tuna steak and veggies 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Mar 17, 2014)

Fasted weigh in this morning was 183.6

The 24th is right around the corner 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Mar 18, 2014)

Here's all the leg growth I was talking about fellas! Kick ass leg day this morning ... I freaking love progress pics  4 months 1 week of getting it.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Mar 18, 2014)

Tuesday 3-18-2014

As I stated earlier I had a killer leg workout, 

Workout:
-Leg Extensions
-Narrow Stance Squats
-Normal Stance Leg Presses
-Lying Leg Curls
-Seated Calf Raises
-Hanging Leg Raises

Diet:
-strawberry Divine protein, black coffee, almonds *pre workout
-strawberry Divine protein, water, almonds *post workout
-chicken breast, broccoli, avocado
-93/7 ground beef, broccoli, almonds
-salmon, broccoli, avocado
-omelet (whites and omega 3's), olive oil, cheddar cheese

Anabolic recap:
200mg test enan/ week (cruise)
4iu rips ed
100mcg igf-1 lr3 workout days only
2 on 2 off clen (on right now)

Blast starts March 24th.

40mcg clen felt good the first two days so bumped it up to 60mcg today and will keep it here until I feel the need to bump it up any higher. No shaky hands yet but still sweating like a pig while lifting and during cardio so I'm completely fine with a mild dose. Everythings going great.


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 18, 2014)

great log brother! 

I like the diet plan, Salmon, almonds, avocados and steak are staples for me too and now Divine Protein in multi flavors, haha. you look much heavier than 185, how tall are you?


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Mar 19, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> great log brother!
> 
> I like the diet plan, Salmon, almonds, avocados and steak are staples for me too and now Divine Protein in multi flavors, haha. you look much heavier than 185, how tall are you?



5'6 barefoot. Lol

And thanks for poking your head in, stick around - gonna be a fun ride 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Mar 21, 2014)

Friday 3-21-14

Same lifting routine and diet as I've been doing. Still making gains off the same lifting regimen and been in keto for so long that it doesn't even phase me anymore lol. Still have people question how I just don't eat carbs - idk the food dependency I perhaps once had is long gone. 
In full SuperDrive go mode fully focussed and ready to get the ball rolling starting Monday the 24th.....8 weeks 5 days out.
 Will give in depth cycle deets when that day rolls around. It's gonna be baddddassss aha.
Still in a caloric surplus as of now, still look like I'm steadily gaining except a little flat by the end of the week due to glycogen stores being emptied(like today). Sunday is my last refeed then it's real keto time. 
Will most likely drop the calories down to maintenance or a tad below and switch from my occasional LISS sessions, to a steady HIIT schedule.....increasing as we get further along. The fat really comes off of me when I incorporate post workout HIIT sessions so of course that's the game plan.
Stopping MT2 but will continue to tan. I was steadily getting much darker, but my all of my recent and old acne scars(some that were almost faded) also darkened up and stick out worse than ever. My fault I should have did some more research before jumping on it, but all is well. Hoping that since I'm cutting it out they will go back to normal and my skin will continue to darken which will help blend everything in together also.
Can't think of anything else at the moment- thanks for following 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Mar 22, 2014)

Last refeed(for now) tomorrow. Also a fasted weigh in! Refeeds and a keto caloric surplus have been still helping me gradually gain and we'll see so tomorrow. After that the scale will be going down baby.....after my enormous weight gain come Monday lol.


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Mar 24, 2014)

First pins went in! (Pre workout this morning of course)
8 weeks 5 days out
Go time fellas!

Will post full updates this evening, and get this log back on track the way it should be 






.7ml AY Tren Ace x 1.0ml DS Tren Suspension


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Mar 25, 2014)

Alright March 24th is here and now gone- let's get this party started.

But first some updates.

Sunday morning before my final refeed I weighed, 177.2. Monday morning fasted post refeed, I weighted in at exactly 186.0.

I am 8 weeks 5 days out from my show and will now be weighing in every Friday with weekly pictures on that day.

I am still going to eat the same low carb high fat foods I have been, but dropping the calories lower on some days. I have decided on taking a calorie cycling keto approach. Calories will be higher on workout days, lower on rest days, and right now only one protein/veggie only day.

Starting off with 3-4 weekly HIIT sessions post workout, I will add more cardio as I hit stick points/ feel it necessary. Cardio on non lifting days will be LISS. 

I may have one carb load between now and show time but will play it by feel and if I am ahead of schedule or what. So subject to change.

Drugs are as follows, anabolic recap:

200 test e / week
500 tren ace / week
75 provi / day
50 t3 / day
40-100 Clen / day (2w on 2w off)
4iu rips / day
100 igf / w-o days only 
12.5 aromasin / day

Also I am kick starting the cycling with 50 tren suspension, and throwing in winny the final weeks as a backend oral.....will add in the tren suspension again the final weeks also.

I needed my fats a little lower and I wanted my net carbs even lower also so I changed out some of my fat sources, and I am only using the Natural blend from Divine Nutrition for protein powder - which has 2 carbs and 0 sugars.

Mondays diet:
-Natural Chocolate Divine protein, black coffee, almonds *pre workout
-Natural Chocolate Divine protein, water, almonds *post workout
-chicken breast, broccoli, olive oil
-93/7 ground beef, broccoli, olive oil 
-salmon, broccoli, olive oil
-omelet (whites and omega 3's), almonds

Every day will be similar to this just with more or less foods, etc.

Gym routine will stay the same for now. I really enjoy it and see no need to change the course at this point in time.

Mondays workout:
-Flat Dumbbell Bench 
-Incline Barbell Bench 
-Pec Dec
-Low Cable Cross-overs 
-Skull crushers
-Reverse grip press downs *really feel a burn in these that no other tri exercise can hit for me. Must have in my routine.

Notes:
Tren - Did .7ml ace in left pec and 1ml suspension in right pec. Had a little bite going in but nothing serious. Flowed out like water...aha
Actually felt some increased aggression in the gym! Haha wasn't expecting much on day 1 but this tren suspension stuff is legit. I mean nothing serious but had a more rage in my state of mind than usual...feeling good about this compound.

I'm locked loaded and ready to roll.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Mar 26, 2014)

Tuesday 3-25-14

legs/ abs/ hiit

Did 10 Minutes HIIT pre workout today, HIIT after pounding legs is a no go for me lol so I get it done beforehand and cut down the time a bit so I'm not too exhausted.

Workout:
-Leg Extensions
-Normal Stance Squats 
-Narrow Stance Leg Presses
-Lying Leg Curls
-Seated Calf Raises 
-Hanging Leg Raises

Diet is the same as yesterday as these are both lifting days..it will only change on rest days and instead of my refeeds on sundays I will have a protein/veggie only day.

-Natural Chocolate Divine protein, black coffee, almonds *pre workout
-Natural Chocolate Divine protein, water, almonds *post workout
-chicken breast, broccoli, olive oil
-93/7 ground beef, broccoli, olive oil 
-salmon, broccoli, olive oil
-omelet (whites and omega 3's), almonds

I'm a big vanilla peanut butter isolate fan but this chocolate dulce de leche cuts it close. Definitely enjoyable to consume these shakes everyday when the rest of my food is bland..not that its ever a problem but for sure helps keep me sane.

Second pin of the tren suspension went in my quads. Very used to pinning this area and again nothing out of the ordinary pip wise. Got the same "aggressive" feeling during my workout. Weird how different my mindset is on this stuff haha. I think after a solid week of the tren ace underneath building up along with this, it will really start to shine and I will really see its full potential. But still awesome that you can notice something after the very first pin.

Up to 80mcg with the clen. Minor hand shakes but nothing compared to when I used to run 120ish lol. I am completely fine with this dose and will not up it any higher during this session of it. Sunday I drop the clen for two weeks and start the BLR Incinderine and IML Pyro Rx. T3 is also making my core very warm after dosing. Metabolism is ramping up I'm assuming. 

Excited to see how much weight is dropped this first week....but i'll be weighing in on friday so let's just say 5 days haha.


----------



## crawfBigG (Mar 26, 2014)

Been following... I feel ya on the HIIT after legs. I can't go there, gets my low back flared up usually. That tren suspension sounds like fun.


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Mar 26, 2014)

crawfBigG said:


> Been following... I feel ya on the HIIT after legs. I can't go there, gets my low back flared up usually. That tren suspension sounds like fun.



Haha yeah it's like a whole nother leg workout after the leg workout! Doing it for a few minutes pre isn't bad. Gets you real warmed up for what's about to come in my opinion.

Man it really is. I know it's only been a couple days but I think when the ace gets some peak blood levels and you throw the suspension on top I'm going to be in for a hell of an iron chomping ride aha. 
Great way to kickstart this run..intensity from day 1.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Mar 27, 2014)

Wednesday 3-26-14
Rest day/ no cardio

Same diet as my lifting days, just minus my post workout shake and almonds. 
-Natural Chocolate Divine protein, black coffee, almonds *in case anyone was wondering this tastes amazing, like a morning time sweet frothy hot chocolate with caffeine 
-chicken breast, broccoli, olive oil
-93/7 ground beef, broccoli, olive oil 
-salmon, broccoli, olive oil
-omelet (whites and omega 3's), almonds

Just a little lower calories on my non lifting days. Eventually these days will have some added LISS cardio as I begin to hit sticking points in the future.

On the way to the gym now for back(thursday), catch you peeps later.


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Mar 28, 2014)

Thursday 3-25-14
Back/bis/HIIT 

Diet:
-Natural Chocolate Divine protein, black coffee, almonds (pre wo)
-natural chocolate divine protein, water, almonds (po wo)
-chicken breast, broccoli, olive oil
-93/7 ground beef, broccoli, olive oil 
-salmon, broccoli, olive oil
-omelet (whites and omega 3's), almonds

Beef and broccoli is probably my favorite meal of the day..but can only squeeze it in my macros once per day..oh and  besides the shakes..those are some good haha.





Tren suspension- I preloaded a weeks worth of pins but I already lost one bc I smashed one of those amps in my hand trying to break the top off lol only one mistake of 10 amps tho so not so bad I guess...first time using these. Glass everywhere surprisingly no blood felt like I threw away a 10$ bill oh well lol! Got the hang of it now tho  
Every day this stuff is coming on stronger and stronger....it really lights the fire from within..like a big ball of aggression. I like it a lot.

On the way to the gym now for shoulders(Friday)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Mar 28, 2014)

Friday 3-28-14

Fasted weigh in.....
178.0!
That's -8 pounds in 5 days(last weigh in was Sunday at 186.0)

All the post workout HIIT must have drained my glycogen stores pretty quick haha oh well I think I'm looking good right now and only going to get better.

8 weeks out today, so weigh ins and pics every Friday:





(No refeed this weekend, just keep on trucking)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Mar 29, 2014)

Delt pumpppp











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Mar 30, 2014)

3-30-14
Sunday fun day/ day of rest/ family day

Taking it easy and doing all of the above.

Lean protein/veggie only day, diet looks like this:

Diet:
-natural Divine chocolate dulce de leche, black coffee
-chicken, broccoli 
-chicken, broccoli 
-natural Divine chocolate dulce de leche
-chicken, broccoli 
-egg white omelet with kale

Y'all be good people, steadily improving day by day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swfl (Mar 30, 2014)

I see a clean shaven face!!! U look purdy

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Mar 30, 2014)

Swfl said:


> I see a clean shaven face!!! U look purdy
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Mar 30, 2014)

When do you take your 4iu's and do you split it up or just take it all at once?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Mar 30, 2014)

Darkhrse99 said:


> When do you take your 4iu's and do you split it up or just take it all at once?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



All at once 6:00am every morning.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Mar 30, 2014)

HeyMrWaters said:


> All at once 6:00am every morning.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool, thanks.


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Mar 31, 2014)

2 off for Clen now, subbing in my OTC thermo stack, will keep updated how it makes me feel/ effectiveness.






Full entry tonight! About to go kill some chest/tris.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Apr 1, 2014)

Saw something today I've never seen before on me in all my life......lower ab veins below what's left of my belly






Ya boy waters is getting lean   



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Apr 1, 2014)

Tuesday 4-1-14

legs/ abs/ hiit

Did 10 Minutes HIIT pre workout today.

Workout:
-Leg Extensions
-Narrow Stance Squats 
-Normal Stance Leg Presses
-Lying Leg Curls
-Standing Calf Raises 
-Hanging Leg Raises

Diet: (remember I'm calorie cycling and all workout days will be the same, but I'll still include it)

-Natural Chocolate Divine protein, black coffee, almonds *pre workout
-Natural Chocolate Divine protein, water, almonds *post workout
-chicken breast, broccoli, olive oil
-93/7 ground beef, broccoli, olive oil 
-salmon, broccoli, olive oil
-omelet (whites and omega 3's), almonds

Notes:
What am I, 9 days into this already? I've been cycling keto for the past jeez I dunno 8 weeks maybe, but now I'm on a true keto.....and I don't even feel like I'm getting 0 carbs. Tren suspension gives me amazing intensity and endurance, and the igf pre workout is giving me more pumps than half of all my previous carb loads. It's amazing. Smooth sailing fellas, I'm enjoying this(must be a first prep thing lol but I'm loving it). Super excited for friday's weigh in to see how much more progress I've made(as if looking in the mirror isnt evident enough aha)

Proviron is doing its job against tren sides I believe..Still early into the cycle but I've yet to experience any sides so far. Still happy happy happy 90% of the time and I think it's from provi's anti-depression and sense of well being properties.

The otc thermo stack I'm running is awesome! Sweating more on this than I was with the clen lol no crash later on either.....nice buzz of energy that is greatly appreciated. Little bit of stomach discomfort so I will start splitting up the doses into twice daily.

Gym Jam of the day:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fi_GN1pHCVc


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Apr 4, 2014)

4-4-14

Sorry for the lack of updates...having a family situation and had to drive a solid unprepared 10 hours for..will probably not be that active this weekend...fasted weigh in today was 174.6(last Friday 178) and here's a pic from yesterday...didn't have time to take one today.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Apr 7, 2014)

4-7-14

Well well well

If you've been following my log then you would know I have been in keto for a while and leaning out nicely. Well since I was on/ahead of track for my competition coming up, this past weekend I did some experimenting and put it all on the table with a 48 hour carb load/ refeed(based on some readings I've seen by Lyle McDonald) to supposedly fill out and be nice and full without spilling over.....my exact plan I was going to do pre contest.....well I'm glad I did this trial run jeez! Talk about losing lines lol I feel like a giant water balloon - didn't even weigh myself this morning out of pure disgust. 
But all is well! I would rather have some trial and error to dial things in now than wait to the last minute and have an "oh shit" moment.
Deff not flat anymore haha But I also guess I pushed the limit too hard...only thing that pisses me off is that I HATE going backwards...but I'll chalk it up as a learning experience. Like I said all good, and I will keep it simple stupid from here on out and leave the tricky shit out....apparently I'm not ready/knowledgeable enough for all that yet.










At least the tan looks nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Apr 9, 2014)

Tuesday 4-8-14

Legs/abs

Lifting day so higher cal keto diet:
-natural chocolate Divine protein, black coffee, almonds *pre workout
-natural chocolate Divine protein, water, almonds *post workout
-chicken, broccoli, EVOO
-93-7 beef, broccoli, EVOO
-salmon, broccoli, EVOO
-omelet(whites and omega 3's), almonds

Workout:
*10 min HIIT pre workout
-leg extensions
-narrow stance squats
-normal stance leg press
-lying leg curls 
-seated calve raises
-hanging leg raises

Still supplementing with fiber fish oil multi everyday..Sunday I switch back to Clen instead of my OTC thermos.

Does cutting grass without power steering count as cardio? Lol if so then I got 2 sessions in yay hah.

Carb load bloat is coming off, smiling when I look in the mirror again. Talked to another member about properly loading while running keto and depending how I look at the end of the week I may have a good plan down pact.....instead of loading the day before - start at the beginning of the week and dwindle down so I still have plenty of time to cut back if I overdo it. I like that thinking and will see how my body looks over the next few days and decide from there.

Still pretty vascular all over, and I am thoroughly pleased with my first run of proviron...keeping both heads very pleased lol.

Only been using garlic powder and red pepper flakes mostly for all my seasoning....getting bland so switching back to some Mrs. Dash. 

Surprisingly I have had almost no sides on this run except some insomnia which is no big deal at all....I'm used to getting up to checking on the baby. Must be the higher quality gear I'm running 

6 weeks 3 days let's get it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Apr 11, 2014)

4/11/14
Cardio only

Fasted weigh in this morning was 180.0 on the dot. Apparently still holding on to some of this past weekends 48 hour carb up(don't want to believe I PUT ON fat haha) but that's okay because the dreaded bloat I had is going away and judging by the mirror I'm getting back to "normal". I don't think I slowed down my fat loss progress with that experimentation. 

Today would be my normal delt/trap day but took the day off did 35 minutes of LISS cardio and tanned, and will crush shouldys tomorrow with my brother early in the AM.

No lifting so no post workout shake, also switched some things up with the diet(prepped last night so it'll he similar to this for the next 5 or so days) just to make it interesting again.

Diet:
-chocolate natural Divine protein, black coffee, almond butter
-turkey breast cutlets, asparagus, olive oil
-turkey breast cutlets, asparagus, almond butter
-turkey breast cutlets, asparagus, olive oil
-omelet(omega 3's and whites), cheddar cheese

Turkey breasts are awesome. Good switch up from chicken every once in a while and the cutlets come in almost always the perfect serving size for my purposes(I weigh my meats raw).

Getting tired of fish again- may need to go to the fish market and pick up some fresh tuna steaks again. Or swordfish, that was pretty good last time I got some.

6 weeks out as of today and time to up my cardio, right now it's 4 sessions of HIIT either pre or post workout....each week from now on I will add an extra LISS session for that week....so next week will be 4 HIIT 1 LISS then 4 HIIT 2 LISS and so on..
I have plenty of time to eat tan and cardio on any of my lunch breaks from work so not a problem.

Meant to post this on my log, but  anyways last week on one of my last days of using the Alpha Pharma Androxine, I gave 2cc's - 100mg tren suspension - a try and good lord almighty I have never experienced anything quite like it. Doubling my dose did more than just doubling the effects lol. I am now calling this stuff pure Devil in a bottle...and I love it haha.

The rage aggression pure hulk smash feeling it gave me was just unmatched..the 6 am crowd is normally a get in do your job and get out type, but this time I was putting on a show lol...grunting jumping around non stop iron pounding from weight to weight to machine to machine just unreal don't even know how to explain it! I wanted to lift with ct fletcher fight kimbo slice come home bang my wife then do it all over again. Lol no exaggerating,
I'll end by saying that this stuff is as good as gold.

I had planned on only using it as a 2 week kickstart and 2 week backend to my cycle, but I'm almost certain I'll be picking some more up and using it pre workout from here on out. It's that good and can DEFINITELY notice a big difference when not using it.

Sunday I hop back on the clen at 80mcg/day. These OTC thermos have been fun. BLR and IML have solid products right here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Apr 11, 2014)

Ahhhh that time of the year again. Just got invited to literally four different crawfish boils taking place this weekend. Haha this is where the real discipline will show!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Apr 15, 2014)

Alrighty guess I need to post a disclaimer now before posting anymore updates that:
I AM DIETING TRAINING SUPPLEMENTING UNDER MY OWN SUPERVISION AND NOT WITH ANYONE ELSE GUIDING ME INCLUDING ANY "COACHES" 
it has been this way for at least 6 weeks now(I can probably look back and get an exact time frame but I went on my own right around the time I finished my bulk and for sure before I started my cruise...so at least 6 weeks) all the dieting training and supplementing is all me and me only. 

....Now that we got that out of the way....

4-15-14
Legs/ abs/ LISS cardio

The ellipticals (my preferred HIIT machine) were all taken so I went ahead and started my workout without my normal pre workout HIIT 

Workout:
-seated leg extensions
-lying leg curls
-standing calf raises
-hanging leg raises
-narrow stance squats 
(Super setted with)
-wide stance leg presses 
*worked on keeping a mid-ROM, never fully locking out at the top and just getting it like a piston till failure.

Since I didn't do my pre workout HIIT as usual, I did 25 min of 3mph treadmill walking(LISS) post workout.

Took 2 scoops of IML MAX PUMP XTREME pre workout and was literally in and out in 30 minutes(not counting the cardio of course) very high intensity...had it on my southern rap ignant playlist.

Diet:
-omelet(egg whites and omega 3 whole eggs), cheddar cheese
-2 scoops natural divine chocolate protein, water, almonds
-chicken, broccoli, EVOO
-93/7 beef, broccoli, almonds
-chicken, broccoli, EVOO
-Divine crunchy sludge(2 scoops protein, 1tbs natural pb, 12 almonds)
*recipe will be posted on divine subforum in the recipe thread 

And that's all I got for now! Still getting it still gunning full throttle for the show! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## murf23 (Apr 15, 2014)

Keep it goin bro


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Apr 16, 2014)

Lunch break aka cardio time. Always take Wednesdays off of lifting but could use the extra cardio at this point. 25 minutes stairmaster sounds solid. Tanning bed too if it's open.

Next progress pic and fasted weigh in Friday morn.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Apr 16, 2014)

Wanted more after the stair master so hopped on the treadmill for 10 minutes - 3.5mph 3.5 incline
















Cardio pump lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Jun 19, 2014)

had a killer pump in the gym today

feels GREAT to be back at it

time to get this log rolling again what do yall say


----------



## jorjorbinx (Jun 19, 2014)

You look great bro

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Jun 23, 2014)

I just ripped my third pair of boxers in a week solid. I never thought Id be complaining about growing but damn lol

Working on something big for y'all ... Update coming soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Jun 24, 2014)

Food prepped.




New swag.








Let's get it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

